# 2019 mathews lineup



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

I think a Triax 32 would weigh as much as a Halon 32.


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

Mallardbreath said:


> I think a Triax 32 would weigh as much as a Halon 32.


^^^^^ Triax weighs 4.4, Halon is 4.6, Halon 32 is 4.7. I would say a Triax 32 would weigh 4.6-4.8lb


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Mathews may be heavier then other bows but you can’t deny their lack of shock and vibration.

I prefer a Hoyt, but you can’t argue against a Mathews too much. The heft helps balance and cancel hand shock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

it will be the triax 5.0 (of course the numbers are a weight reference:wink I hope the triax was a continuation of the halon series and they move on to something totally new. I like my triax, but it's a heavy sucker as small as it is, same bow 4" longer will need a tripod on the bottom to shoot it.

I know people want it, but I don't. I would like to see a carbon halon 32, 3.7lbs, balance like the RX-1, that is what it will take to get me to pick a Mathews this year


----------



## Wiscobowman (Feb 25, 2018)

All the carbon bows I’ve shot have been unimpressive and not worth the cost. I’m sure they have looked into it. From talking to people who have been to the factory, I wouldn’t hold my breath for a carbon bow from Mathews. I’d like to see a grip change for one thing tho.


----------



## hunter9264 (Mar 7, 2018)

A Triax in 32 or 33 ATA would be Great, I like a longer ATA bow. I think if they mad a Triax like you want the weight would be the same as the Halon give or take a pound.


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Don't know - but I do think the shock absorber - or whatever it is - in the bottom section of the riser of the Triax - will become more of a standard feature.


----------



## erichall84 (Aug 20, 2013)

I imagine they will offer something similar to the triax in 32-33”. I think they will also offer a longer 35” version as well. Hopefully 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## razorbackhunt (Sep 1, 2018)

A 31 in ATA diff cams and riser 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pengebretson (Feb 8, 2017)

Just a guess here with zero insider information but I’d say they’ll offer something in a 35” ATA. That is the length that is the oldest in the current lineup (Halon X). 

My guess would be a Triax-ish 35 or a TRX 35.


----------



## deadturkey (Mar 19, 2016)

With out a doubt , it will be the "Smoothest drawing / shooting bow we've ever made".

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

My Halon 32 weighs over 8lbs setup and is not heavy at all! Hopefully they bring out a Triax 35


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

32” 5”Bh triax would be interesting. Vibe/shock doesn’t bother me, would trade for a lighter bow.


----------



## gibber (Apr 11, 2015)

Imho they will release speed bow to replace Halon 5. Maybe 32-33 ATA, sub 6, rather 5 BH and 355 IBO, similar to Triax riser. We'll see in November.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

pengebretson said:


> Just a guess here with zero insider information but I’d say they’ll offer something in a 35” ATA. That is the length that is the oldest in the current lineup (Halon X).
> 
> My guess would be a Triax-ish 35 or a TRX 35.


I would say good guess!


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

gibber said:


> Imho they will release speed bow to replace Halon 5. Maybe 32-33 ATA, sub 6, rather 5 BH and 355 IBO, similar to Triax riser. We'll see in November.


I would buy one, the Triax was just to short for Me, I prefer 32 to 35 ATA.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Wiscobowman said:


> All the carbon bows I’ve shot have been unimpressive and not worth the cost. I’m sure they have looked into it. From talking to people who have been to the factory, I wouldn’t hold my breath for a carbon bow from Mathews. I’d like to see a grip change for one thing tho.


For me. It would be worth it, I pack my bow a bunch, and like around 3.7lb bare bow, heavy enough to shoot well, light enough to pack well. 

I like how Mathews shoot, but until they cut some fat, I'm out. With carbon Mathews out of the question, I want to see the hoyt lineup for 19':wink:

I understand carbon bows aren't worth the price to most, they are to me potentially. I know I don't want a bow that is 5lbs bare!


----------



## Wiscobowman (Feb 25, 2018)

I find that the triax balances well without much for stabs/weight. It’s a shooter and I don’t see paying 500 plus more for essentially the same bow with more vibe and slightly lighter. Also aluminum bows are not all heavy they made the helium crazy light. I personally think something along those lines will be in the future


----------



## solocam79 (Jan 3, 2008)

I like heavy. Halon with a hoggfather heavy sight, 10 in stinger with 3 oz up front, 8 inch in rear with 8oz. Yep, how i like them. The Halon series is built like a tank.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

the bigger question is when are they gonna come out with a decent grip??


----------



## Hardcore Mathew (Aug 25, 2018)

first off, thank you all for your thoughts. I personally love my htr and I often wonder why they stop making it. I know some people didnt like the speed but im currently love my 303fps setup. I even bought a brand new htr this year over buying the triax because of the shortness of the triax but I wish they would make a triax 32-35ata with around the same weight as the htr or just a little heavier to keep the vibes down because I feel how amazing the triax felt but the major concern was the shortness of it, it just didnt fit me right and the string angle was all wrong for me and im not that hard to please at 6 feet tall with a 28 inch draw length. but as I dont hunt in the mountains as I live in Oklahoma and hunt here, I do find myself walking a average of a mile in and a mile out of the woods so I find that my 7lbs htr fits me great so a 9-9.5lbs halon dosent thrill me. as far as the Mathews grip, I hate the focus and flatback grip but I think any real shooter will make it their own. but I know over the last 10 years I find it my goal to buy a HDA grip even before I buy a new bow.


----------



## FlyfishPA (May 31, 2007)

I just wish they would improve their camo finishes. By far the worst of the major manufacturers in terms of definition and wear.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Wiscobowman said:


> I find that the triax balances well without much for stabs/weight. It’s a shooter and I don’t see paying 500 plus more for essentially the same bow with more vibe and slightly lighter. Also aluminum bows are not all heavy they made the helium crazy light. I personally think something along those lines will be in the future


Bare, the triax balanced well, add all accessories and it doesn't, my biggest problem is it being quiver heavy, so I had to add a side bar, which makes it more heavy and awkward. 

Lack of vibe is cool, but it doesn't really matter, it doesn't effect the shot. Carbon halon 32 would be awesome for lots of us, but no bow is best for everyone.


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

pengebretson said:


> Just a guess here with zero insider information but I’d say they’ll offer something in a 35” ATA. That is the length that is the oldest in the current lineup (Halon X).
> 
> My guess would be a Triax-ish 35 or a TRX 35.


I can guarantee that Mathews will never have a flagship bow that is a 35” bow. 

SCFox


----------



## That_TN_Guy (Oct 23, 2017)

roosiebull said:


> Bare, the triax balanced well, add all accessories and it doesn't, my biggest problem is it being quiver heavy, so I had to add a side bar, which makes it more heavy and awkward.
> 
> Lack of vibe is cool, but it doesn't really matter, it doesn't effect the shot. Carbon halon 32 would be awesome for lots of us, but no bow is best for everyone.


A Carbon Halon 32 would be perfect!!

Mr. McPherson is already making Carbon Guitars so you know it’s just a matter of time before he releases a carbon bow. 

http://mcphersonguitars.com/carbon-series/


----------



## gymrat70 (Apr 13, 2006)

My prediction, a Triax series that will replace the Halon series. The Halons were very successful but buyers want something new and with the success of the Triax it would only make sense to expand on it and phase out the Halons. 

Carbon riser....I would be floored if Mathews introduced a carbon riser. Mathews has had a few years to observe Hoyt and Bowtech's experience with the carbon riser and carbon hasn't really taken over the archery world so to speak. Not worth pursuing in my opinion.


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

jtelarkin08 said:


> the bigger question is when are they gonna come out with a decent grip??


Interesting, The Mathews grip is the one I prefer most and easily shoot the best. Different strokes I guess.


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

Hardcore Mathew said:


> So who thinks mathews will come out with a triax 32 and finally discontinue the heavy a** halon series?


Dumbest post ever. A Triax32 would most likely weigh more than a Halon 32


----------



## paulgeorges (Nov 22, 2008)

TheTracker said:


> My Halon 32 weighs over 8lbs setup and is not heavy at all! Hopefully they bring out a Triax 35


+1 :wink:


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

SCFox said:


> I can guarantee that Mathews will never have a flagship bow that is a 35” bow.
> 
> SCFox


X2 its amusing every year a select few say I bet we see something 42 inches long this year flagships wont ever touch over 33 again not saying there couldn't be a one off but not a flagship


----------



## Pigsooie13 (Nov 4, 2004)

I have a Chill R that doesn't have much hand shock. Be nice to see Triax series on a diet. Somewhere between limbs on Chill and Triax and machine riser down a touch. For the guys that want to lug around a 9lb bow, you can always add the weight...where you want it. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## mathews3 (Jun 25, 2017)

I shot the triax and the halon 32 last year and didn't mind the weight one bit. I actually like heavier bows. My only complaint was the balance. It was way too top heavy for my liking. Surely they could find a way to center the grip more towards the center of the riser


----------



## dk_ace1 (Mar 31, 2015)

roosiebull said:


> Wiscobowman said:
> 
> 
> > I find that the triax balances well without much for stabs/weight. It’s a shooter and I don’t see paying 500 plus more for essentially the same bow with more vibe and slightly lighter. Also aluminum bows are not all heavy they made the helium crazy light. I personally think something along those lines will be in the future
> ...


The Mathews quiver can be inverted. I did that so that the weight is on the bottom and added a small offset for the front stabilizer. The triax balances perfectly that way without a side bar. I didn’t want the weight and profile of a side bar, and I didn’t want to take the quiver off when hunting so this was the solution that worked best for me. After carrying it for a few hunts, I’ve decided it’s perfect for me this way.

D


----------



## LSUGOLFER (Nov 1, 2013)

I think a Triax XL and maybe rock mods with 90% let off to market a “comfortable bow”.


----------



## RossRagan (Jan 6, 2015)

dk_ace1 said:


> The Mathews quiver can be inverted. I did that so that the weight is on the bottom and added a small offset for the front stabilizer. The triax balances perfectly that way without a side bar. I didn’t want the weight and profile of a side bar, and I didn’t want to take the quiver off when hunting so this was the solution that worked best for me. After carrying it for a few hunts, I’ve decided it’s perfect for me this way.
> 
> D


I second this approach. The quiver on the bottom allows me to use bow holder with quiver mounted also. The arrows were in the way when the quiver was top mounted. 

As far as Mathews release in Nov.; how about a titanium riser to cut weight and add strength to the riser? Don’t think I could afford it though... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cornfuzed (Aug 7, 2009)

if they bring out a triax version 32 but better 35... i would be hard pressed not to buy it...love that mathews grip for my hands.


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

dk_ace1 said:


> The Mathews quiver can be inverted. I did that so that the weight is on the bottom and added a small offset for the front stabilizer. The triax balances perfectly that way without a side bar. I didn’t want the weight and profile of a side bar, and I didn’t want to take the quiver off when hunting so this was the solution that worked best for me. After carrying it for a few hunts, I’ve decided it’s perfect for me this way.
> 
> D


I do this too. It balances the bow very well.


----------



## _Splinter_ (Sep 10, 2018)

flyfishpa said:


> i just wish they would improve their camo finishes. By far the worst of the major manufacturers in terms of definition and wear.


this x2!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

FlyfishPA said:


> I just wish they would improve their camo finishes. By far the worst of the major manufacturers in terms of definition and wear.


You ever look at a Hoyt? I'd beg to differ on who has the absolute worst wear and definition. At least Mathews camo fills cutouts, while you get primer with a Hoyt.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RossRagan (Jan 6, 2015)

The Old Guy said:


> I do this too. It balances the bow very well.


Well, that makes at least three of us that mount the quiver to the bottom of the riser. It seems like a natural way to balance any Mathews; my HTR is set up this way also.

As far as the 2019 Mathews Flagship, I think some will be pleased, some will be disappointed, some will hate, and most will be surprised. [emoji2]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_TN_Guy (Oct 23, 2017)

RossRagan said:


> Well, that makes at least three of us that mount the quiver to the bottom of the riser. It seems like a natural way to balance any Mathews; my HTR is set up this way also.
> 
> As far as the 2019 Mathews Flagship, I think some will be pleased, some will be disappointed, some will hate, and most will be surprised. [emoji2]
> 
> ...


So, are you hinting at a Carbon Halon????


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

RossRagan said:


> Well, that makes at least three of us that mount the quiver to the bottom of the riser. It seems like a natural way to balance any Mathews; my HTR is set up this way also.
> 
> As far as the 2019 Mathews Flagship, I think some will be pleased, some will be disappointed, some will hate, and most will be surprised. [emoji2]
> 
> ...


Not Me!!!!:zip:


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

whack n stack said:


> You ever look at a Hoyt? I'd beg to differ on who has the absolute worst wear and definition. At least Mathews camo fills cutouts, while you get primer with a Hoyt.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


the cages on the triax risers are mostly primer. I agree, Hoyt finishes are bad....and Mathews finishes are bad....2 biggest names in archery, tied for the crappiest finishes.

it doesn't matter much to me, it has just became an accepted thing, we buy them up as fast as they make them.... crappy finishes and all! 

look forward to seeing what Mathews comes up with. I am going to have to be surprised to be interested.


----------



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

The only thing I want to see change is if the riser isn't in camo is to go back to anodized risers, there powder coated risers didn't impress me at all. They look nice but are not durable, seen too many that didn't take the powder coat very well.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

I don’t understand the folks that complain about the Halon weight. 

I don’t rifle hunt but for comparison an ultra lite weight rifle fitted out in in the 6-7lb range. 

My Halon 32 totally decked out with Hogg a Father and an 8” stabilizer is sub 7lbs

I don’t get dude whining about a couple ounces when rifle guys would kill for a weapon that lite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmike00 (Jan 6, 2018)

Whaack said:


> I don’t understand the folks that complain about the Halon weight.
> 
> I don’t rifle hunt but for comparison an ultra lite weight rifle fitted out in in the 6-7lb range.
> 
> ...


Apples to oranges. I can't remember the last time, if ever I was looking at an animal through my rifle's scope longer than 10sec. Hell half the time I'm not even holding the rifle with my left hand. However there's plenty of times every season where I'll hold full draw 20+sec and at that point you can begin to feel every ounce. That's amplified by the most imbalanced, top heavy bows I've ever felt in the Halon and Triax. Also how do people suggesting a lighter weight and sharing the observation they are a bit heaver vs the competition get defined as complaining or whining?


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

dk_ace1 said:


> The Mathews quiver can be inverted. I did that so that the weight is on the bottom and added a small offset for the front stabilizer. The triax balances perfectly that way without a side bar. I didn’t want the weight and profile of a side bar, and I didn’t want to take the quiver off when hunting so this was the solution that worked best for me. After carrying it for a few hunts, I’ve decided it’s perfect for me this way.
> 
> D


I hear this quite a bit, but cannot picture it in my head, do you have a pic of your setup?


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Whaack said:


> I don’t understand the folks that complain about the Halon weight.
> 
> I don’t rifle hunt but for comparison an ultra lite weight rifle fitted out in in the 6-7lb range.
> 
> ...


it's about how a bow carries to me, my rifles I either have strapped to my pack or slung over my shoulder.... my bow I carry by the string, that is the difference to me.

on top of that, a light rifle is the same weight as a light bow rigged up. lots of mountain rifles that are sub 5lbs, add a light scope and 3 rounds of ammo, it's really light.

the weight of bows is only a factor due to how they are carried compared to a rifle. the string is the only place you can find a balance point on a triax/halon. weight matters to me. I want it light enough to pack well, but not too light where it's hard to shoot well. a well balanced bow in the 3.6-4lb bare seems to be my sweet spot. ounces add up when it's all resting in the crease of my fingers all day.


----------



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

roosiebull said:


> I hear this quite a bit, but cannot picture it in my head, do you have a pic of your setup?


Take the 2 bolts out of the claw or what ever they call it and flip it over and bolt it back on then when you bolt it to the riser the quiver will be straight with the riser.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Whaack said:


> I don’t understand the folks that complain about the Halon weight.
> 
> I don’t rifle hunt but for comparison an ultra lite weight rifle fitted out in in the 6-7lb range.
> 
> ...


I agree it's ridiculous. For one Mathews target buyer and the majority of the market is tree stand hunters. My bow spends 90% of its life during hunting season hanging on a bow hanger. To many people on here chase numbers on paper and don't make decisions based on real life functionality/performance.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

roosiebull said:


> it's about how a bow carries to me, my rifles I either have strapped to my pack or slung over my shoulder.... my bow I carry by the string, that is the difference to me.
> 
> on top of that, a light rifle is the same weight as a light bow rigged up. lots of mountain rifles that are sub 5lbs, add a light scope and 3 rounds of ammo, it's really light.
> 
> the weight of bows is only a factor due to how they are carried compared to a rifle. the string is the only place you can find a balance point on a triax/halon. weight matters to me. I want it light enough to pack well, but not too light where it's hard to shoot well. a well balanced bow in the 3.6-4lb bare seems to be my sweet spot. ounces add up when it's all resting in the crease of my fingers all day.


Top heavy is a fair criticism. Like I said I'm not a rifle guy, but I'm not up to speed on "lots" of sub 5lb rifles. Regardless, it's splitting hairs.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Here's the problem. Not good for the brand that the primary discussion is all of the complaints about heavy bow weight and balance issues partially offset by some people making excuses for the weight and balance issues.

I remember once upon a time when the Mathews fanboys would call Hoyt bows boat anchors. My how times have changed.

Point is, Mathews needs to get their act together and put out bows that remove the need for people arguing about how bad their bow weight and balance issues are. They don't need helium type stuff, just produce bows that fall into the mainstream on weight (like a 30-32" hunting bow that weighs 4.1 lbs) and balance.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

roosiebull said:


> it's about how a bow carries to me, my rifles I either have strapped to my pack or slung over my shoulder.... my bow I carry by the string, that is the difference to me.
> 
> on top of that, a light rifle is the same weight as a light bow rigged up. lots of mountain rifles that are sub 5lbs, add a light scope and 3 rounds of ammo, it's really light.
> 
> the weight of bows is only a factor due to how they are carried compared to a rifle. the string is the only place you can find a balance point on a triax/halon. weight matters to me. I want it light enough to pack well, but not too light where it's hard to shoot well. a well balanced bow in the 3.6-4lb bare seems to be my sweet spot. ounces add up when it's all resting in the crease of my fingers all day.


I don’t carry my bow by the string but I can see what you’re saying. Since the bow is so short I hold mine by the stabilizer and let it hang straight down, ends up around 6-8” off the ground. 

If I was gonna carry by the string a long way I think I’d mod a way to do that with a bit more comfort. I’m thinking like using a foam arrow puller on the area you hold.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Predator said:


> Here's the problem. Not good for the brand that the primary discussion is all of the complaints about heavy bow weight and balance issues partially offset by some people making excuses for the weight and balance issues.
> 
> I remember once upon a time when the Mathews fanboys would call Hoyt bows boat anchors. My how times have changed.
> 
> Point is, Mathews needs to get their act together and put out bows that remove the need for people arguing about how bad their bow weight and balance issues are. They don't need helium type stuff, just produce bows that fall into the mainstream on weight (like a 30-32" hunting bow that weighs 4.1 lbs) and balance.


Right, cause of the 8 people on here that don’t like the weight somehow that will outweigh (pun intended) the thousands that are not complaining.


----------



## GreenBallz (Aug 17, 2012)

following


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

Rifle? What's a rifle?

And a bow over 4.5 pounds is a big deal for an old guy like me with a bad bow shoulder. A bow a third to half a pound heavier is harder for me to shoot. Wait till you get old!:wink:


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

I carry my bow by the grip just like I am shooting it. Arm down by my side or holding it up. People really carry their bow by the string? Granted I don't walk miles and miles to my stand but I can not imagine ever whining about it being heavy.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

shootstraight said:


> Right, cause of the 8 people on here that don’t like the weight somehow that will outweigh (pun intended) the thousands that are not complaining.


the 8 of us that carry our bows around:wink: I would expect the majority of people to not care about bow weight, because the vast majority of hunters sit in a tree stand all season, when you pack your bow hundreds of miles through the mountains every year, the weight of it matters more than to someone who sits in a stand with their bow on a hook screwed into the tree, haha.

I have never been in a tree stand. I don't see a downside to a heavy bow in a stand, but I don't need to lug extra weight around because it's "dead in the hand" that was my mistake this year, and wasn't that big of a deal, but it certainly was unnecessary weight. I like some aspects about Mathews a lot, but until their bows go on a diet, i'm done with them.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Whaack said:


> Top heavy is a fair criticism. Like I said I'm not a rifle guy, but I'm not up to speed on "lots" of sub 5lb rifles. Regardless, it's splitting hairs.


if you find yourself shopping for rifles in the near future, make sure to check out the Kimber line of rifles.... or better yet, the rifle Kimber wants to be, the Barrett Fieldcraft:wink: i'm getting a fieldcraft in the next few months, and yes, loaded mag with glass and a sling, will weigh less than my triax fully rigged.

rifles are a good hobby, buy all you want, and sell he ones you end up not liking, without losing your *** on the sale, always get most of your money back with firearms.


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

I feel like the Triax and Halons are really the same thing in different lengths seeing as how the H32 and Triax already share the exact same cam system. Just not sure Mathews is going to break-away from something that's this successful with something completely different. I think what will happen is it will be the same cam system on a marginally different riser with a cool name. They will market the hell out of it and people will buy it because it's Mathews - much like last year when the convinced everyone they 'needed' a 28" ata bow


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

DMAX-HD said:


> I think what will happen is it will be the same cam system on a marginally different riser with a cool name.


"trail-on"? haha. I suppose you are right, but I expect a surprise.... I think they are going to throw a curve ball this year. regardless, no matter how much hype Mathews does get, they generally produce a very solid bow that suits a good percentage of archery hunters, their last failure flagship was what? Reezen? it's been awhile since they had a crappy flagship.


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

roosiebull said:


> if you find yourself shopping for rifles in the near future, make sure to check out the Kimber line of rifles.... or better yet, the rifle Kimber wants to be, the Barrett Fieldcraft:wink: i'm getting a fieldcraft in the next few months, and yes, loaded mag with glass and a sling, will weigh less than my triax fully rigged.
> 
> rifles are a good hobby, buy all you want, and sell he ones you end up not liking, without losing your *** on the sale, always get most of your money back with firearms.


I love the specs on the fieldcraft and would've bought one if they offered a 7mm rem mag. Going with a custom tikka t3x with a southfort labs carbon stock and proof research barrel.Should be lighter, although might be to light . On another note,I just seen Mathews is releasing the new lineup on 11/13/18!!!!!


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

roosiebull said:


> the 8 of us that carry our bows around:wink: I would expect the majority of people to not care about bow weight, because the vast majority of hunters sit in a tree stand all season, when you pack your bow hundreds of miles through the mountains every year, the weight of it matters more than to someone who sits in a stand with their bow on a hook screwed into the tree, haha.
> 
> I have never been in a tree stand. I don't see a downside to a heavy bow in a stand, but I don't need to lug extra weight around because it's "dead in the hand" that was my mistake this year, and wasn't that big of a deal, but it certainly was unnecessary weight. I like some aspects about Mathews a lot, but until their bows go on a diet, i'm done with them.


By no means am I saying I wouldn’t do the exact thing your doing if that were my style of hunting. I cycle a fair bit, carbon and light is a big advantage on long trips. I had a carbon air but by the time I stabilized it to shoot like I wanted, it weighed more than my Halon 6. To me the Halon series has stabilizers built in, they’re not really necessary. 

My point was that Mathews doesn’t need to change for the small percentage that might want a carbon bow. Their probably selling a ton of Triaxs. 

I certainly think the the two styles of hunting need two completely different styles of bow.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

shootstraight said:


> By no means am I saying I wouldn’t do the exact thing your doing if that were my style of hunting. I cycle a fair bit, carbon and light is a big advantage on long trips. I had a carbon air but by the time I stabilized it to shoot like I wanted, it weighed more than my Halon 6. To me the Halon series has stabilizers built in, they’re not really necessary.
> 
> My point was that Mathews doesn’t need to change for the small percentage that might want a carbon bow. Their probably selling a ton of Triaxs.
> 
> I certainly think the the two styles of hunting need two completely different styles of bow.


I sure would like to see Mathews (and everyone else) build a carbon model, in addition to their aluminum lineup. I know the cost to design and build a carbon riser bow probably doesn't pencil out for everyone, but I bet Mathews could pull it off. i'm not suggesting they only offer a carbon bow, I do think that would be a bad move, and clearly they are way too smart to do that. I do think it would be the most popular carbon bow ever produced though..... carbon halon 32... would be sick!


----------



## mm1615 (Nov 16, 2010)

roosiebull said:


> I sure would like to see Mathews (and everyone else) build a carbon model, in addition to their aluminum lineup. I know the cost to design and build a carbon riser bow probably doesn't pencil out for everyone, but I bet Mathews could pull it off. i'm not suggesting they only offer a carbon bow, I do think that would be a bad move, and clearly they are way too smart to do that. I do think it would be the most popular carbon bow ever produced though..... carbon halon 32... would be sick!


I have shot some of my friends carbon bows (PSE at 30 and 35 inches if I am not mistaken and a carbon Hoyt ). They are nice bows but boy they do feel harsh at the shot at 70#. At 60# they feel ok but not at 70#. Lots of kick and vibration which is something I don't like. Sure they are accurate and balance well, but to me a bow is not only for hunting but for enjoyment on a slow Sunday afternoon and vibration and kick to ME is not enjoyable. That is what I don't like about carbon bows. If Mathews can make a carbon bow with the attributes of the Triax, well I would purchase 2 regardless of price. But for now, I am not sure they can pull it off. I hope I am wrong and yes they would be the most popular carbon/bow produced.


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

It would be nice if they came out with a bow that shot over 340. Their nice bows but they need more diversity in their lineup. Target bow, crossover, hunting, speed freak!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

roosiebull said:


> I sure would like to see Mathews (and everyone else) build a carbon model, in addition to their aluminum lineup. I know the cost to design and build a carbon riser bow probably doesn't pencil out for everyone, but I bet Mathews could pull it off. i'm not suggesting they only offer a carbon bow, I do think that would be a bad move, and clearly they are way too smart to do that. I do think it would be the most popular carbon bow ever produced though..... carbon halon 32... would be sick!


That dog would hunt!


----------



## markeemark (Oct 20, 2009)

We’ll all know 11/13/18.


----------



## BOWPOO (Jul 8, 2017)

I think anyone who is whining about the overall weight of the Mathews Halon series and Triax needs a safe space and crayons. Some of the lightest carbon bows are around 3.3 lbs. and the Triax goes 4.4 lbs., give me a break! It warms my heart to know Mathews could care less, buy a crossbow for God's sake.


----------



## KamoKid14 (Aug 20, 2015)

Yep November 13th local dealer confirmed


----------



## sambone (Mar 12, 2014)

roosiebull said:


> the 8 of us that carry our bows around:wink: I would expect the majority of people to not care about bow weight, because the vast majority of hunters sit in a tree stand all season, when you pack your bow hundreds of miles through the mountains every year, the weight of it matters more than to someone who sits in a stand with their bow on a hook screwed into the tree, haha.
> 
> I have never been in a tree stand. I don't see a downside to a heavy bow in a stand, but i don't need to lug extra weight around because it's "dead in the hand" that was my mistake this year, and wasn't that big of a deal, but it certainly was unnecessary weight. I like some aspects about mathews a lot, but until their bows go on a diet, i'm done with them.


this! Agreed


----------



## dray906 (Nov 12, 2017)

I agree that Mathews has no use for a carbon bow and it in no way interests me personally. 1 pound of weight that is gained from an aluminum bow is laughable and is a carbon bow being light weight is in no way a selling point. Its comical. All that being said. Mathews would make a better carbon bow in one year than hoyt or pse has made in several years. I have no doubt they would make the hoyt carbon line look silly if they really felt like it.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

dray906 said:


> I agree that Mathews has no use for a carbon bow and it in no way interests me personally. 1 pound of weight that is gained from an aluminum bow is laughable and is a carbon bow being light weight is in no way a selling point. Its comical. All that being said. Mathews would make a better carbon bow in one year than hoyt or pse has made in several years. I have no doubt they would make the hoyt carbon line look silly if they really felt like it.


I take it you are 13 yrs old?


----------



## jmike00 (Jan 6, 2018)

roosiebull said:


> I take it you are 13 yrs old?


Not sure about age but wouldn't shock me if there's a Mathew's tatoo somewhere visible. The fanboyism is strong with that one.


----------



## dray906 (Nov 12, 2017)

jmike00 said:


> roosiebull said:
> 
> 
> > I take it you are 13 yrs old?
> ...


I dont even own a mathews at this moment. You certainly got emotional about my opinion tho.


----------



## BriceJ MI (Feb 5, 2009)

Whats the deal with everyone wanting a light bow by some flannel shirts and man up they arent that heavy wth!!! Everyother thread im om ohhhhh there heavy cheese and rice work out or something idk how the hell u put up stands or drag a dead deer or any other physical activity if 6 pounds is to heavy


----------



## erichall84 (Aug 20, 2013)

This is interesting I bet it will come soon.


That_TN_Guy said:


> A Carbon Halon 32 would be perfect!!
> 
> Mr. McPherson is already making Carbon Guitars so you know it’s just a matter of time before he releases a carbon bow.
> 
> http://mcphersonguitars.com/carbon-series/


Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## erichall84 (Aug 20, 2013)

This is interesting I bet it will come soon. Hopefully it does


That_TN_Guy said:


> A Carbon Halon 32 would be perfect!!
> 
> Mr. McPherson is already making Carbon Guitars so you know it’s just a matter of time before he releases a carbon bow.
> 
> http://mcphersonguitars.com/carbon-series/


Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## B-RadZ (Oct 14, 2014)

i have no brand loyalty but this upcoming year will be new bow year for me. It'll be carbon of one brand or another. Hoping Matthews gives me an option to look at.


----------



## Samson33 (Oct 12, 2009)

Predator said:


> Here's the problem. Not good for the brand that the primary discussion is all of the complaints about heavy bow weight and balance issues partially offset by some people making excuses for the weight and balance issues.
> 
> I remember once upon a time when the Mathews fanboys would call Hoyt bows boat anchors. My how times have changed.
> 
> Point is, Mathews needs to get their act together and put out bows that remove the need for people arguing about how bad their bow weight and balance issues are. They don't need helium type stuff, just produce bows that fall into the mainstream on weight (like a 30-32" hunting bow that weighs 4.1 lbs) and balance.




The opinions on those on this forum represent the minutiae of Mathews shooters. If the majority of their base felt this way, Mathews would not be selling them so successfully.


----------



## deadturkey (Mar 19, 2016)

The Chill was the last bow I bought. Good shooting and on the light end. The riser length is what makes the bows so heavy but for those that haven't shot a bow that's not a parallel limb bow, the vibration and noise factor is high. As a ground blind only guy who packs gear a good distance....carbon bows serve me well.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Samson33 said:


> The opinions on those on this forum represent the minutiae of Mathews shooters. If the majority of their base felt this way, Mathews would not be selling them so successfully.


I beg to differ. Since the Halons have come out there have been hundreds and hundreds of complaints about bow weight and/or balance. I can assure you there are thousands of people out there not on AT that have had similar complaints. You just didn't hear about them as they weren't posted on AT. At the same time, there has been even more praise about some of the positive attributes of the bow. The intent here isn't to ignore that reality and assume that because there are weight and balance issues that the bows are junk. It's more an issue of people dealing with those deficiencies either in favor of the positive attributes or due to blind loyalty. The point is, this in an area of opportunity to make improvements on an already solid platform.

Let's be honest, Mathews could come out with a 30" ATA hunting bow that weighed 6 pounds bare bow and thousands would line up to buy one because it's Mathews (and because Levi and Lee etc. would tell everyone it's the best bow on the planet).


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

BTW, nice to see the mods step in and clean this thread up. Thank you!


----------



## Nickanto (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm in the market for a new bow for the first time in 5 years. I shot the Triax a few times last year and probably would have bought if it was a few inches longer. I imagine Mathews will do what they have always done, release a longer model of the previous years flagship. I hope its between 31-34 inches ATA.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

I’ve been lurking in the weeds on Mathews since they came out with the “No Cam”.

What am I lurking for ? True speed. Mathews begins to hit true market speeds of say 340ish ibo in a 6 inch brace, and hold down the fort to the 305-310 area @ 27 draw, im set to make the move again.

I’ve always liked PSE, Mathews and Hoyt. Nothing has changed even though I feel Hoyt’s Carbon bows are the industry’s best hunting bows.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Predator said:


> I beg to differ. Since the Halons have come out there have been hundreds and hundreds of complaints about bow weight and/or balance. I can assure you there are thousands of people out there not on AT that have had similar complaints. You just didn't hear about them as they weren't posted on AT. At the same time, there has been even more praise about some of the positive attributes of the bow. The intent here isn't to ignore that reality and assume that because there are weight and balance issues that the bows are junk. It's more an issue of people dealing with those deficiencies either in favor of the positive attributes or due to blind loyalty. The point is, this in an area of opportunity to make improvements on an already solid platform.
> 
> Let's be honest, Mathews could come out with a 30" ATA hunting bow that weighed 6 pounds bare bow and thousands would line up to buy one because it's Mathews (and because Levi and Lee etc. would tell everyone it's the best bow on the planet).


Lol, Fake News! 100% speculation on your part, site your source if not and I will humbly apologize.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

shootstraight said:


> Lol, Fake News! 100% speculation on your part, site your source if not and I will humbly apologize.


LOL - no fake news here. My first point is anything but speculation. My source is largely AT and I've read them with my own eyes so purely factual. I suppose if you've had your head in the sand for the last few years you wouldn't know any better. My second assertion could be labeled speculation but I would simply call it a logical conclusion. My source for this assertion is logic and common sense. I realize many struggle with both. There are many sound logical conclusions that can be reached in life without having "evidence" per se.

As for an apology from you, I'm not seeking one nor do I frankly care for one. Hopefully you find it liberating that you can continue to be wrong as often as you like without feeling the pressure of having to apologize to any of us for it. :wink:


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Predator said:


> LOL - no fake news here. My first point is anything but speculation. My source is largely AT and I've read them with my own eyes so purely factual. I suppose if you've had your head in the sand for the last few years you wouldn't know any better. My second assertion could be labeled speculation but I would simply call it a logical conclusion. My source for this assertion is logic and common sense. I realize many struggle with both. There are many sound logical conclusions that can be reached in life without having "evidence" per se.
> 
> As for an apology from you, I'm not seeking one nor do I frankly care for one. Hopefully you find it liberating that you can continue to be wrong as often as you like without feeling the pressure of having to apologize to any of us for it. :wink:


Well then no apology coming cause as I thought you made it all up. 

Now with regards to the Halon series. It’s hands down the most balanced bow I’ve ever shot with out stabilizers. It just doesn’t move after the shot! Several of my friends have them and shoot them without any stabilizers and can shoot quite well with them. 

Not sure what you mean by top heavy, are you referring to how the bow reacts after the shot? The new dampener in the Triax was built that way to give more weight down low, just as a stab would. I’ve shot top heavy bows that fall forward or backwards and you have to add weight accordingly but the H series just sits there. That is unless you’re applying the funky chicken to your grip. 

Bottom line is the bow is not for you doesn’t mean “thousands” don’t like it lol. Oh and just because you don’t like it doesn’t mean everyone else that does is a fanboy, sheesh!

Btw, I think how much a bow weighs bare is pointless, weigh it loaded and how you would shoot it. If you just slap the same bars you’re using on a carbon bow of course the bow will shoot and hold different.


----------



## bigbuck270 (Oct 12, 2006)

Shootstraight,
I'm with you on this one. Predator has no source he's simply making up numbers! "Hundreds and hundreds", really? I bet there may be 50 different people complaining about weight and balance on here at most. And how does this random sample of AT transform into thousands??? Show me some facts. Here's the fact, Predators bow is made of plastic. People called him out on it last spring and now he downs Mathews.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

bigbuck270 said:


> Shootstraight,
> I'm with you on this one. Predator has no source he's simply making up numbers! "Hundreds and hundreds", really? I bet there may be 50 different people complaining about weight and balance on here at most. And how does this random sample of AT transform into thousands??? Show me some facts. Here's the fact, Predators bow is made of plastic. People called him out on it last spring and now he downs Mathews.


Get ready to be called a fanboy.


----------



## spyderGelement (Apr 15, 2013)

What is god's name are you all complaining about? I came on here to see if anyone had any info on what we may see in a few weeks and all you dudes are whining about being fanboys or not. well, archerytalk, its time to be banished like facebook!!! I'm out


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

* no use for a carbon bow and it in no way interests me personally. 1 pound of weight that is gained from an aluminum bow is laughable and is a carbon bow being light weight is in no way a selling point. Its comical*
i 100% agree to only the high lighted part


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

shootstraight said:


> :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:
> 
> Now with regards to the Halon series. It’s hands down the most balanced bow I’ve ever shot with out stabilizers..





I thought I had heard it all!


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

roosiebull said:


> I thought I had heard it all!


You’re one of the eight so you’re opinion doesn’t count :wink:


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

spyderGelement said:


> What is god's name are you all complaining about? I came on here to see if anyone had any info on what we may see in a few weeks and all you dudes are whining about being fanboys or not. well, archerytalk, its time to be banished like facebook!!! I'm out


It’s all in good fun, we’ve bantered like this for years.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

shootstraight said:


> It’s all in good fun, we’ve bantered like this for years.


Yep it's all good, I like getting in the banter at times keeps things interesting!


----------



## _Splinter_ (Sep 10, 2018)

whack n stack said:


> You ever look at a Hoyt? I'd beg to differ on who has the absolute worst wear and definition. At least Mathews camo fills cutouts, while you get primer with a Hoyt.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I had a triax I took in on trade to sell because I had no interest in a 28" ATA bow with my DL. The cutouts were showing primer... Wish I had a picture but I didn't care much since I wasn't keeping it.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Whack and stack 

I owned plenty Hoyt’s, PSE and Mathews. Saying Hoyt has poor finish is not accurate. They are all about the same.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

griffwar said:


> Yep it's all good, I like getting in the banter at times keeps things interesting!


Be pretty boring if we all thought the exact same things :wink:


----------



## BOWPOO (Jul 8, 2017)

Predator said:


> LOL - no fake news here. My first point is anything but speculation. My source is largely AT and I've read them with my own eyes so purely factual. I suppose if you've had your head in the sand for the last few years you wouldn't know any better. My second assertion could be labeled speculation but I would simply call it a logical conclusion. My source for this assertion is logic and common sense. I realize many struggle with both. There are many sound logical conclusions that can be reached in life without having "evidence" per se
> 
> As for an apology from you, I'm not seeking one nor do I frankly care for one. Hopefully you find it liberating that you can continue to be wrong as often as you like without feeling the pressure of having to apologize to any of us for it. :wink:



:deadhorse. 

Wouldn't even classify that as 'news', let alone fake news. "To consider knowledge as ignorance is noble, but to consider ignorance as knowledge is evil"


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

shootstraight said:


> Get ready to be called a fanboy.


I may comment on fanboy behavior but I endeavor to not call an individual a fanboy. One doesn't need to as most of them make posts that remove all doubt.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

BOWPOO said:


> :deadhorse.
> 
> Wouldn't even classify that as 'news', let alone fake news. "To consider knowledge as ignorance is noble, but to consider ignorance as knowledge is evil"


I wouldn't classify it as 'news' either - those weren't my words. It was an opinion - more like reading an op ed vs. a news story. And speaking of ignorance, next time find a quote that actual fits the context accurately. SMH.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Predator said:


> I may comment on fanboy behavior but I endeavor to not call an individual a fanboy. One doesn't need to as most of them make posts that remove all doubt.


Every single thing is perfect on every Mathews bow, really nice, light, well balanced bows, reread through this thread and it should be obvious :wink:

I actually thought you were being completely fair... but you cannot have an opinion on a Mathews thread, haha.

Like you said, it would not matter what bow they build, they will be bought by the thousands, and folks would ignore everything wrong with them, this thread is making your case pretty clear :wink:


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

I love the alternate reality some here try to create.

I'm not trying to bash Mathews and far from a Mathews hater of some sort. The reality is that the Halon series was top heavy and not well balanced - end of story. If you think otherwise you've got a terribly warped idea of what a balanced bow feels like. I never claimed the Triax wasn't fairly well balanced (that was others and primarily with a quiver mounted on it). I've actually commented multiple times on AT that I was impressed with how much they improved the balance on the Triax vs. the Halon series. I have commented (as have many others) on the heavy weight of the bows. The Halon bows and the Triax are heavy bows on a relative basis. This isn't opinion, it's fact. Looks at the Triax on a pounds per inch of ATA basis and you'll find that by a longshot it's one of (if not the) heaviest hunting bows on the market, period. It's very simple math to do if you made it through about 3rd grade. The Triax is a nice bow. I don't like the super short ATA and resulting string angle. I don't like the grip angle but that can be fixed with aftermarkets. The absolute weight is on the heavy end but I could live with it, however the weight for it's size is out of control. Otherwise the Triax is a great bow and easily the quietest and most dead in the hand bow out there (although I discount those attributes heavily in favor of accuracy, forgiveness and tunability).

I actually came into this bow release season with hopes of Mathews being my target brand to buy a bow from and still maintain those hopes. I figured they got the balance better with the Triax and if history is an indicator we pretty much know they are going longer on the ATA for their flagship. The trick is to maintain most of the positive Triax attributes but produce a bow in the 31-33" ATA range that doesn't weigh a ton. I'm not sure they can pull it off but I think they might try. They pay attention and sometimes respond to customer feedback. They knew one of the top complaints of the Halon series bows was how top heavy and out of balance they were (as I already pointed out and some want to actually debate - lol) and that's exactly why they designed the Triax in such a way to address that issue. They are also aware that one of the top complaints is the total bow weight and know that can't reasonably produce a 32" Triax with proportional weight gain or people will puke all over the total bow weight (let's not forget, this is the company that not all that long ago had the helium and bragged about the low bow weight vs. the competitors). It's for those "logical" reasons that I'm "speculating" Mathews might come out with a really nice offering this year that might be enough to tempt me to buy another Mathews for the first time in many years.

Now, all of that said, I'm really impressed with the PSE Evoke 31 and it's taking some patience on my part not to order one but I'm waiting for the Mathews release to see if they can live up to my expectations and actually beat out the Evoke 31. It's going to be tough but we'll see. I really don't expect I'll have any interest in bows from any other brands this year (although tough to say for sure until everything is out there I guess).


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

roosiebull said:


> Every single thing is perfect on every Mathews bow, really nice, light, well balanced bows, reread through this thread and it should be obvious :wink:
> 
> I actually thought you were being completely fair... but you cannot have an opinion on a Mathews thread, haha.
> 
> Like you said, it would not matter what bow they build, they will be bought by the thousands, and folks would ignore everything wrong with them, this thread is making your case pretty clear :wink:


It's good to know there are a few other intelligent (and/or not totally biased) people on this thread. :wink:


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

roosiebull said:


> Every single thing is perfect on every Mathews bow, really nice, light, well balanced bows, reread through this thread and it should be obvious :wink:
> 
> I actually thought you were being completely fair... but you cannot have an opinion on a Mathews thread, haha.
> 
> Like you said, it would not matter what bow they build, they will be bought by the thousands, and folks would ignore everything wrong with them, this thread is making your case pretty clear :wink:


Everyone is entitled to an opinion however when it misaligns with you know who then we are “3rd graders”. I hope you don’t fall into the camp of not allowing others to have a different experience with a bow. Just so we’re clear (Predator gets confused), I don’t give a flying rats ass what anyone shoots. I currently have Elite, PSE and Mathews. I don’t shoot for anyone of those companies anymore and haven’t for several years. I’m not biased one way or the other. 

With that said, help me understand what you are considering “balanced”, maybe we’re not discussing the same thing. Last October was the first time I’d shot a Mathews in years, it was a Halon. Shot the 6 and 32, both bare in a pro shop. As I said earlier, it held nice at draw and after the shot, it didn’t move. That to me is a well balanced bow, now when I added a sight I needed to add a light side bar because the top cam kicked to the rt ever so slightly. 

Now, possibly someone who is doing the same and getting a different result might have a different grip. I grip with a low grip, as the Mathews grip is low. If someone were gripping with a high wrist they might get a different result.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Predator said:


> I love the alternate reality some here try to create.
> 
> I'm not trying to bash Mathews and far from a Mathews hater of some sort. The reality is that the Halon series was top heavy and not well balanced - end of story. If you think otherwise you've got a terribly warped idea of what a balanced bow feels like. I never claimed the Triax wasn't fairly well balanced (that was others and primarily with a quiver mounted on it). I've actually commented multiple times on AT that I was impressed with how much they improved the balance on the Triax vs. the Halon series. I have commented (as have many others) on the heavy weight of the bows. The Halon bows and the Triax are heavy bows on a relative basis. This isn't opinion, it's fact. Looks at the Triax on a pounds per inch of ATA basis and you'll find that by a longshot it's one of (if not the) heaviest hunting bows on the market, period. It's very simple math to do if you made it through about 3rd grade. The Triax is a nice bow. I don't like the super short ATA and resulting string angle. I don't like the grip angle but that can be fixed with aftermarkets. The absolute weight is on the heavy end but I could live with it, however the weight for it's size is out of control. Otherwise the Triax is a great bow and easily the quietest and most dead in the hand bow out there (although I discount those attributes heavily in favor of accuracy, forgiveness and tunability).
> 
> ...


So let me ask you this, you’ve said that a longer ata bow is inherently more accurate. I would agree, I also agree that string angle on a shorter bow could be an issue with some. Now, if you ever shot any tournament archery not only are the pros (for the most part) shooting longer ata bow but they are also shooting heavy bows. Really heavy! I’m gonna go out on a limb here and speculate that they shoot heavy bows because they are inherently more accurate. 

So aside from the back country crew that hike for miles, what disadvantages are there on a bow that’s a 1/2 pound heavier than norm? I mean if it’s hanging on a hook in a tree most of the day, is it really that cumbersome to walk it to your truck? Especially if statistically it’s going to be more accurate for the masses.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

shootstraight said:


> Everyone is entitled to an opinion however when it misaligns with you know who then we are “3rd graders”. I hope you don’t fall into the camp of not allowing others to have a different experience with a bow. Just so we’re clear (Predator gets confused), I don’t give a flying rats ass what anyone shoots. I currently have Elite, PSE and Mathews. I don’t shoot for anyone of those companies anymore and haven’t for several years. I’m not biased one way or the other.
> 
> With that said, help me understand what you are considering “balanced”, maybe we’re not discussing the same thing. Last October was the first time I’d shot a Mathews in years, it was a Halon. Shot the 6 and 32, both bare in a pro shop. As I said earlier, it held nice at draw and after the shot, it didn’t move. That to me is a well balanced bow, now when I added a sight I needed to add a light side bar because the top cam kicked to the rt ever so slightly.
> 
> Now, possibly someone who is doing the same and getting a different result might have a different grip. I grip with a low grip, as the Mathews grip is low. If someone were gripping with a high wrist they might get a different result.


Balance is a pretty straightforward term, when I hold a halon by the grip, it wants to go forward, and not just a little, the 32 is worse. 

The triax is still top heavy, but not too bad, I came into balance issues with my triax when I rigged it ready to hunt, primarily how quiver heavy it is, and that is with a tightspot. 

I don't like any stabilizers on my hunting bow, the triax needs a back bar pretty bad, but I hated that so much I just compensated by inducing torque, I keep my shots on game close anyway, but it still bugged me while practicing, and I'm not shooting really good groups at long range without the back bar, it is sensitive to balance, maybe due to the short ata?

What I consider a beautifully balanced bow I think of the rx-1, my buddy bought one, and bare it felt perfect, and rigged just like mine it did as well, it's about as good as it gets for balance. 

I am not bashing Mathews in any way, predator isn't either. I have shot Mathews the past 2 years, there are lots of things I really like about them. I would like to see a bow with ata and mass weight of the chill r, with a little better balance, and the feel and sound of the halon/triax I think the crosscentric cam is awesome for speed vs draw cycle. 

I understand many don't care for a lighter bow, but 3.8ish isn't too light to shoot well, would anyone complain? Did folks complain about the chill r being too light?

I should have kept the chill r, for me it was a better bow, but that first impression of the triax won me over at the shop. I think the triax is great, accurate and fun to shoot, the Halon and 32 are shooters too, but I hate the feel, takes the fun out of shooting to me, different strokes.

Why are people so opposed to a carbon option in addition to? It would be good for everyone, people like me who would love to own one, and good for the Mathews fan boys to brag how good the Mathews carbon is compared to the rest 

It would sell like crazy too.

I think some are getting too sensitive in this thread, nobody is Mathews bashing, just sharing some opinions on what would make their great platform even better. 

If you think me and predator are way off base and lying, feel free to start a poll..."are Mathews bow balanced well?" "Would you rather have a lighter weight Mathews?"

That would solve this, let the masses solve it...


----------



## jorkep (Oct 13, 2005)

i will say the best time may have been when Mathews unveiled the no cam aka the slo cam aka a 1980s wheel bow and every mathews shooter told us it was the best thing since the advent of compound archery.


----------



## jorkep (Oct 13, 2005)

roosiebull;1108817061Did folks complain about the chill r being too light?
I should have kept the chill r said:


> i do miss my chill r sometimes. that was a great bow.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

jorkep said:


> i do miss my chill r sometimes. that was a great bow.


Easiest 73lb draw I have felt, and really good weight for a hunting bow, great bows


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

roosiebull said:


> Easiest 73lb draw I have felt, and really good weight for a hunting bow, great bows


I’ll quote this rather than the longer one but my reply is to it. I guess I’ve never held a bow out in front of me at brace and said, now that’s balance. I’m not sure what advantage it is to have that feel. I want two things with regards to balance, how it feels while holding, a bow that is balanced well will hold better. Stabilizers do that job for us. Secondly I want a bow that reacts how I want after the shot, this can also be achieved with proper stabs. 

I’ve never once held a bare bow and said I can’t shoot this bow well. However if that’s what you guys look for when buying a bow then that’s good for you. 

For me, again I balance a bow with stabs. The Halon series has needed the least amount of stabilization I’ve seen, out of close to 90 bows that I’ve owned. 

With regards to bashing, I too didn’t see anyone bashing. I didn’t agree with the comment that thousands of people don’t like the weight. I’ve told him a million times not to exaggerate but he just won’t listen.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

shootstraight said:


> So let me ask you this, you’ve said that a longer ata bow is inherently more accurate. I would agree, I also agree that string angle on a shorter bow could be an issue with some. Now, if you ever shot any tournament archery not only are the pros (for the most part) shooting longer ata bow but they are also shooting heavy bows. Really heavy! I’m gonna go out on a limb here and speculate that they shoot heavy bows because they are inherently more accurate.
> 
> So aside from the back country crew that hike for miles, what disadvantages are there on a bow that’s a 1/2 pound heavier than norm? I mean if it’s hanging on a hook in a tree most of the day, is it really that cumbersome to walk it to your truck? Especially if statistically it’s going to be more accurate for the masses.


I never made any claim that the heavier bow weight was going to hurt accuracy. At one time I did shoot spots and also ASA 3D tournaments. I would not agree that pros shoot heavy bows because they are inherently more accurate. Pros shoot bows that are inherently accurate because of the ATA, BH and overall fit of the bow combined with advanced stabilization to optimize balance. Those bows happen to be heavy but there is a point of diminishing returns on bow weight and that point is a little different for each person. 

For hunting purposes people don't want overly heavy bows. I'm not saying I like super light bows by any stretch. My setups are usually on the heavy side as I use front and back stabs on my hunting rigs. But I want a reasonable bare bow weight to allow me the flexibility to put the weight where I want it - in the stabs where is actually does me some good. A heavier than normal hunting bow is a turnoff to me as I'm stuck with most of the weight in the riser where it does me no good and limits my ability to add weight in the stabs without ending up with an overly heavy bow.

And your assertion about hanging a bow in a treestand ignores the large number of people who do western style hunting. That include not only the large number of hunters that live in western states but those of us who travel to hunt out west occasionally. Yes, the majority of my hunting is in a treestand with the bow hanging on a hanger but I've hunted out west and in Alaska and Canada quite a few times. Just a few weeks ago I was in Alberta moose hunting and probably humping it about 10 miles a day until late on day 4 when I shot a bull. To most guys that do this kind of hunting, weight matters. If Mathews was offering a lighter weight option (like carbon or more streamlined aluminum) along with heavier aluminum bows that might be one thing but they don't. They have a one size fits all approach and their version of "one size" simply doesn't fit many. Poor Roosiebull has no choice but to consider a lighter weight, better balanced option from another brand because Mathews doesn't offer anything that meets his needs.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

shootstraight said:


> I’ll quote this rather than the longer one but my reply is to it. I guess I’ve never held a bow out in front of me at brace and said, now that’s balance. I’m not sure what advantage it is to have that feel. I want two things with regards to balance, how it feels while holding, a bow that is balanced well will hold better. Stabilizers do that job for us. Secondly I want a bow that reacts how I want after the shot, this can also be achieved with proper stabs.
> 
> I’ve never once held a bare bow and said I can’t shoot this bow well. However if that’s what you guys look for when buying a bow then that’s good for you.
> 
> ...


It's pretty simple. A better natural balance in the bow results in less need to fix the out-of-balance issues with creative or excessive stabilization. If the Halon bows required less stabilization than 90 other bows for you I would suggest you are clearly an anomaly and thus your opinion on these bows isn't terribly meaningful to 95% of bowhunters out there.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Predator said:


> It's pretty simple. A better natural balance in the bow results in less need to fix the out-of-balance issues with creative or excessive stabilization. If the Halon bows required less stabilization than 90 other bows for you I would suggest you are clearly an anomaly and thus your opinion on these bows isn't terribly meaningful to 95% of bowhunters out there.


How many Halons or Triaxs for that matter do you see with front and back bars, not too many. You know why, because they balance well at the shot, they don’t need much. Then again you don’t know that cause you’ve never owned one. 

We won’t come to an agreement on anything that is obvious.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

shootstraight said:


> We won’t come to an agreement on anything that is obvious.


Dang, just a couple threads back he mentioned women were far more attractive than men:mg:


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

On a different note, I see lots of triax's with front and back bars, mine holds way better with a back bar (first bow I have felt the need for one) 

There are "show me your halon" and "show me your triax" threads in the Mathews specific forum, go check that out and see how folks rig theirs, you may be surprised. 

I think about all bows benefit from stabilizers, I like bows that don't "need" them. Without a quiver, the triax shoots good without, the halon 32 (never shot the halon) would need stabilizers for me to level out that top heavy feel. I also have never used a wrist sling, so maybe I notice this stuff more than most.

A bow that has a funky balance at brace is more awkward to carry too, another beef I have with my bow, a well balanced bow I can carry by the grip lots of the time, the triax its string only to balance the weight while carrying.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

shootstraight said:


> How many Halons or Triaxs for that matter do you see with front and back bars, not too many. You know why, because they balance well at the shot, they don’t need much. Then again you don’t know that cause you’ve never owned one.
> 
> We won’t come to an agreement on anything that is obvious.


I see a bunch of them. Heck, their primary sponsored hunter, Levi Morgan, uses both a front and back bar on the Triax. I've shot them all - don't need to own them to know they need a lot of help in the balance area - blatantly obvious to anyone with any level of archery experience.

Probably not.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

Predator said:


> I see a bunch of them. Heck, their primary sponsored hunter, Levi Morgan, uses both a front and back bar on the Triax. I've shot them all - don't need to own them to know they need a lot of help in the balance area - blatantly obvious to anyone with any level of archery experience.
> 
> Probably not.


He ran front and back bars with Elite also, he runs stabs on any bow he shoot's.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

griffwar said:


> He ran front and back bars with Elite also, he runs stabs on any bow he shoot's.


Oh I'm well aware. Like me, he understands and appreciates the benefits of a well-balanced bow. He will tweak the positioning and weighting based on the natural balance of the bow combined with his shooting style.


----------



## mm1615 (Nov 16, 2010)

Read your post and see how arrogant you come across, "Like me, he understands and appreciates the benefits of a well-balanced bow", "blatantly obvious to anyone with any level of archery experience. Probably not." "And speaking of ignorance, next time find a quote that actual fits the context accurately". "It's good to know there are a few other intelligent (and/or not totally biased) people on this thread". That is just this page! I respect your opinion and I feel you have lots of experience and knowledge that can be beneficial to others. But come on man, climb off your high horse. Also, respect those who disagree with you and maybe your insight will be better received and respected.


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

So is there any info out on the 2019 Mathews lineup. Looking for a new bow for the first time in several years and Mathews is on top of my list. Was going to buy a halon 32 this year but decided to wait to see what for 2019.


----------



## btvabowhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

vhunter said:


> So is there any info out on the 2019 Mathews lineup. Looking for a new bow for the first time in several years and Mathews is on top of my list. Was going to buy a halon 32 this year but decided to wait to see what for 2019.



New cam system.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

mm1615 said:


> Read your post and see how arrogant you come across, "Like me, he understands and appreciates the benefits of a well-balanced bow", "blatantly obvious to anyone with any level of archery experience. Probably not." "And speaking of ignorance, next time find a quote that actual fits the context accurately". "It's good to know there are a few other intelligent (and/or not totally biased) people on this thread". That is just this page! I respect your opinion and I feel you have lots of experience and knowledge that can be beneficial to others. But come on man, climb off your high horse. Also, respect those who disagree with you and maybe your insight will be better received and respected.


Not going to happen with him! Arrogance is his name! Just watch he will answer with his condescending way's! lol guy cracks Me up!


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

btvabowhunter said:


> New cam system.


Any idea on ATA. Looking for something over 32"


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

shootstraight said:


> How many Halons or Triaxs for that matter do you see with front and back bars, not too many. You know why, because they balance well at the shot, they don’t need much. Then again you don’t know that cause you’ve never owned one.
> 
> We won’t come to an agreement on anything that is obvious.


You don't see many bows at all with back bars b/c most bowhunters are good old boys that are still shooting Sims S coils through their wisker biscuits while using pendulum sights. 

You can't judge a bow by the majority of users. My triax has a front and back bar, and while they are better balanced they still benefit.


----------



## btvabowhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

joffutt1 said:


> b/c most bowhunters are good old boys that are still shooting Sims S coils through their wisker biscuits while using pendulum sights.


Man why are u bashing my pendulum sight..

I love that thing .. Dead on zero to 33 yeards... Only a few inches low at 35... That is with a 58lbs bow at 26"..

But, yeah, I think your right. I don't use a back bar and most other hunters don't use them either. .. The Triax is a hunting bow..


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

shootstraight said:


> How many Halons or Triaxs for that matter do you see with front and back bars, not too many. You know why, because they balance well at the shot, they don’t need much. Then again you don’t know that cause you’ve never owned one.
> 
> We won’t come to an agreement on anything that is obvious.


If you think a halon is balanced bow, you have never shot a balanced bow to know the difference


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

mm1615 said:


> Read your post and see how arrogant you come across, "Like me, he understands and appreciates the benefits of a well-balanced bow", "blatantly obvious to anyone with any level of archery experience. Probably not." "And speaking of ignorance, next time find a quote that actual fits the context accurately". "It's good to know there are a few other intelligent (and/or not totally biased) people on this thread". That is just this page! I respect your opinion and I feel you have lots of experience and knowledge that can be beneficial to others. But come on man, climb off your high horse. Also, respect those who disagree with you and maybe your insight will be better received and respected.


Lol, this is mostly why I poke him a lot, he’s oblivious to how condescending he is. You forgot the one about “anyone with a 3rd grade education”. Bet a box of doughnuts he won’t agree with you!



griffwar said:


> Not going to happen with him! Arrogance is his name! Just watch he will answer with his condescending way's! lol guy cracks Me up!


Glad to know I’m not the only one who sees this.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

zekezoe said:


> If you think a halon is balanced bow, you have never shot a balanced bow to know the difference


You aren't supposed to say stuff like that - it's terribly arrogant! :wink:

I agree - every year I shoot a bunch of the bows out there. It's very easy to tell how well a bow balances naturally and there is no way any reasonable person could conclude on a relative basis that the Halon series are balanced bows. Nothing could be further from the truth but there appear to be a few people who live in some sort of fantasy world as it relates to this topic. As I pointed out earlier, even Mathews understood this and modified the design of the Triax specifically to try to address this issue.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

shootstraight said:


> Lol, this is mostly why I poke him a lot, he’s oblivious to how condescending he is. You forgot the one about “anyone with a 3rd grade education”. Bet a box of doughnuts he won’t agree with you!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to know I’m not the only one who sees this.


Congrats - there are 3 of you. You can start a little club and commiserate about how much it hurts your feelings to have a discussion on AT with me. :wink:


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

So the other thing I'm wondering about this launch (and the Hoyt launch for that matter) is whether they'll follow PSE's lead (and a number of other brands who figured this out years ago) and switch to a decent finishing (kolorfusion) process. Their camo finish is awful. If they don't, and I order one, I'll have to go with a solid (ie Stone) color.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

griffwar said:


> lol guy cracks Me up!


I'm glad to hear I'm successfully entertaining you. It's actually a secondary goal of my persona on AT to entertain. I know Predator entertains me on a fairly regular basis - LOL! :darkbeer:


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

zekezoe said:


> If you think a halon is balanced bow, you have never shot a balanced bow to know the difference


To me it seems there’s a difference in how I interpret “balance”. Balance to me is how the bow reacts after the shot, balance to others seems to be how the bow holds bare when carrying it or when held in front of them at brace. This confuses the heck out of me as I don’t shoot a bow bare nor to I care how it carries as it’s on my shoulder. To those who carry the bow a lot then balance for carrying is important.

Every bow I’ve ever had is balanced after I set it up, I do have a little experience btw. I not giving you my resume but I’ve shot enough to be on the podium several times at pro/ams.

If a bow without any stabs barely moves when shot, whether jumping forward or rolling forward or jumping to one side or the other, that bow to me balances well. The Halon is very good at that! If you didn’t experience that when you shot it then we grip the bow differently or something else was different. 

I’ve sold a few, setup a few more and seen a few more shot for the first time by newbies. They’ve all had the same reaction when compared to other bows. They ALL turned to me and said “Holy Crap, it doesn’t move”! These are just my experience, obviously you had a different experience.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

vhunter said:


> Any idea on ATA. Looking for something over 32"


Nothing is known yet, only speculation. Reveal is mid November, more than likely a longer ATA Triax. Personally I’d like to see the current cam a bit smaller, gives the overall cam to cam of a bow about 1.5” more than its competitor.


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

What is a "balanced bow?" Is it a bow that carries well? Is it a bow that doesn't want to lean forward, or back in an upright position or after the shot? It seems odd to me that we tend to not like a top heavy bow, and yet put a front bar on them to make them want to fall forward. Then we put a back bar on them so the forward fall isn't as dramatic, getting the bow back to where it was with no stabilization on it. 

I have shot a lot of bows over the years. The Mathews Halon 32 is my first Mathews. It holds on target well and is top heavy, wanting to fall gently forward after the shot without added stabilization. Maybe "balanced" is the wrong thing to chase.


----------



## _paradox_ (Aug 15, 2016)

The Old Guy said:


> What is a "balanced bow?" Is it a bow that carries well? Is it a bow that doesn't want to lean forward, or back in an upright position or after the shot? It seems odd to me that we tend to not like a top heavy bow, and yet put a front bar on them to make them want to fall forward. Then we put a back bar on them so the forward fall isn't as dramatic, getting the bow back to where it was with no stabilization on it.
> 
> I have shot a lot of bows over the years. The Mathews Halon 32 is my first Mathews. It holds on target well and is top heavy, wanting to fall gently forward after the shot without added stabilization. Maybe "balanced" is the wrong thing to chase.


I think "top heavy" is the more appropriate word. As in, the center of gravity of the bow is higher than the pivot of the grip. This means you have to try and balance the bow upright while also trying to hold it steady.

You can fix it with stabilizers, but you wind up having to add more weight than you would to a bow that had a low center of gravity to begin with. Hoyt and Prime are both pursuing this idea pretty hard, and even Mathews claimed that the forward, lower damper position improved the "balance" of the bow.


----------



## Wiscobowman (Feb 25, 2018)

Just saying if a bow jumps or moves at the shot that is greatly influenced by overall weight. Force=mass x acceleration. For the same force, a heavier bow will have less acceleration and therefore not move as much after the shot. I’m talking about the direct reaction to the shot the jump you are speaking of. Same reason lighter guns have more recoil.



shootstraight said:


> zekezoe said:
> 
> 
> > If you think a halon is balanced bow, you have never shot a balanced bow to know the difference
> ...


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

_paradox_ said:


> I think "top heavy" is the more appropriate word. As in, the center of gravity of the bow is higher than the pivot of the grip. This means you have to try and balance the bow upright while also trying to hold it steady.
> 
> You can fix it with stabilizers, but you wind up having to add more weight than you would to a bow that had a low center of gravity to begin with. Hoyt and Prime are both pursuing this idea pretty hard, and even Mathews claimed that the forward, lower damper position improved the "balance" of the bow.


This is EXACTLY right. A low center of gravity is what you are seeking with a bow if accuracy is of any concern at all. Building a top heavy bow like the Halon 32 is putting the archer in a hole to begin with. Yes, you can try to climb out of that hole with creative stabilization and the addition of enough weight to try to lower the center of gravity but the optimal situation is to not have to start in that hole to begin with. There are many other bows out there that give you a MUCH better starting point. None of this is really debatable, and yet some try.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

I like a top heavy bow it helps with my pin going out the bottom of spot .


----------



## BOWPOO (Jul 8, 2017)

Predator said:


> This is EXACTLY right. A low center of gravity is what you are seeking with a bow if accuracy is of any concern at all. Building a top heavy bow like the Halon 32 is putting the archer in a hole to begin with. Yes, you can try to climb out of that hole with creative stabilization and the addition of enough weight to try to lower the center of gravity but the optimal situation is to not have to start in that hole to begin with. There are many other bows out there that give you a MUCH better starting point. None of this is really debatable, and yet some try.


ukey: Thank God you don't design bows and are just full of 'common sense'.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Predator said:


> This is EXACTLY right. A low center of gravity is what you are seeking with a bow if accuracy is of any concern at all. Building a top heavy bow like the Halon 32 is putting the archer in a hole to begin with. Yes, you can try to climb out of that hole with creative stabilization and the addition of enough weight to try to lower the center of gravity but the optimal situation is to not have to start in that hole to begin with. There are many other bows out there that give you a MUCH better starting point. None of this is really debatable, and yet some try.


My goodness.


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

I learned a long time ago that predator shares many traits as my wife. You will never win an argument with the man nor will you ever get him to change his opinion on things. 
He does post good information and I respect his opinion because he’s not going to sugarcoat anything and will give you info exactly how he see’s it.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

When the grip isn't in the center of the bow, the arrow is, you're going to have a top heavy bow. I'm no engineer but it seems you need some mass up there so the bow holds correctly at full draw.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

I'm not going to dare put Predator in the same category as Dale, but there is a similarity.
They are, the vast majority of the time, correct. You may not like the way they come across but the facts are facts. Personally, I like the abrupt truth. Save a lot of time.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

500 fps said:


> I'm not going to dare put Predator in the same category as Dale, but there is a similarity.
> They are, the vast majority of the time, correct. You may not like the way they come across but the facts are facts. Personally, I like the abrupt truth. Save a lot of time.


Yes they are similar, and Dale is right at times but many times he’s dead wrong. Predator has eaten crow on here numerous times beginning with his hatred for all things binary (inferior cam system if memory serves me right). Opinion stated as fact never has much credibility.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

shootstraight said:


> Yes they are similar, and Dale is right at times but many times he’s dead wrong. Predator has eaten crow on here numerous times beginning with his hatred for all things binary (inferior cam system if memory serves me right). Opinion stated as fact never has much credibility.


I can agree with that.


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

I guess I am an idiot, but the Halon 32 feels very “balanced” when at full draw without stabilization. This is evidenced by how well it holds on target. It seems to me that would be the only time “balance” would be important.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

bcowette said:


> When the grip isn't in the center of the bow, the arrow is, you're going to have a top heavy bow. I'm no engineer but it seems you need some mass up there so the bow holds correctly at full draw.


You are correct....you are no engineer.

So I guess the Mathews engineers made a grave error by shifting weight down with the Triax and it must have a horrible hold compared to the Halon 32. Ok...


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

paarchhntr said:


> I learned a long time ago that predator shares many traits as my wife. You will never win an argument with the man nor will you ever get him to change his opinion on things.
> He does post good information and I respect his opinion because he’s not going to sugarcoat anything and will give you info exactly how he see’s it.


Oh, and I absolutely have changed my opinion on things here. It's not easy and doesn't happen that often but it does. While I have a lot of experience and most of my opinions are very well informed I'm not afraid to express opinions on things I have no direct experience with. Often they are reasonable opinions but occasionally gaining direct experience teaches me things I didn't know or wouldn't have expected. I've been here a LONG time and I've learned a lot from many other AT members over the years.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

The Old Guy said:


> I guess I am an idiot, but the Halon 32 feels very “balanced” when at full draw without stabilization. This is evidenced by how well it holds on target. It seems to me that would be the only time “balance” would be important.


Yeah but are you an uneducated idiot who has no common sense, cause that’s what I am :embara:


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

The Old Guy said:


> I guess I am an idiot, but the Halon 32 feels very “balanced” when at full draw without stabilization. This is evidenced by how well it holds on target. It seems to me that would be the only time “balance” would be important.


Who called you an idiot? I highly doubt you are an idiot. Maybe just and "old guy" that doesn't know better - lol! :wink:


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Predator said:


> Look, I'm flattered by how popular I obviously am and how much you all want to sing my praises here but this thread is not supposed to be about Predator - it's about the 2019 Mathews release so let's try to stay on topic. People are opening this thread hoping to learn something about the new Mathews bows, not learn how great the Predator is. :wink::darkbeer:


Haha, they did turn it into a "predator" thread for sure...

Back to Mathews...eh, I guess everyone is over it. It will get entertaining again when some bows drop


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

Predator said:


> Look, I'm flattered by how popular I obviously am and how much you all want to sing my praises here but this thread is not supposed to be about Predator - it's about the 2019 Mathews release so let's try to stay on topic. People are opening this thread hoping to learn something about the new Mathews bows, not learn how great the Predator is. :wink::darkbeer:



Have you considered running for president?

Back on topic. I hope Mathews releases an adult sized bow this year so that the string angle isn’t parallel to the ground and I don’t have to remove the monkey tails because they are on top of my peep. 

No matter what it’s going to be an earth stopping, most stable, quietest, best seller.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

roosiebull said:


> Haha, they did turn it into a "predator" thread for sure...
> 
> Back to Mathews...eh, I guess everyone is over it. It will get entertaining again when some bows drop


This was entertaining for me - lol.

But yes, things will get entertaining again in a little under a month. Mathews will release right on the back end of my November rut hunting vacation so I'll have plenty of time to share initial thoughts which I know people can't wait for! :mg:


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

So much hate for just a little extra weight... Did anyone ever stop to consider why Mathews has shifted towards a heavier bow? 

Longer risers add stability. Thicker risers add rigidity. Rigidity lessens vibration and increases accuracy. The extra weight is a byproduct of the extra length and thickness.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

B3AV3R said:


> So much hate for just a little extra weight... Did anyone ever stop to consider why Mathews has shifted towards a heavier bow?
> 
> Longer risers add stability. Thicker risers add rigidity. Rigidity lessens vibration and increases accuracy. The extra weight is a byproduct of the extra length and thickness.


Sounds like a Mathews commercial :wink:

I am sure most here know that, those are their marketing points, and we hear plenty of Mathews marketing, that and blind loyalty is what sells so many


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

They make darn nice bows too... they could be lighter and better balanced (for me)


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

roosiebull said:


> Sounds like a Mathews commercial :wink:
> 
> I am sure most here know that, those are their marketing points, and we hear plenty of Mathews marketing, that and blind loyalty is what sells so many


I wouldn't know. I haven't paid much attention to their marketing in recent years, nor have I owned one of their bows in the last 10 years, or so.

I do have a pretty good idea about what makes a nice bow and the aforementioned points are a good place to start. This is why other manufacturers are taking similar approaches.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

B3AV3R said:


> So much hate for just a little extra weight... Did anyone ever stop to consider why Mathews has shifted towards a heavier bow?
> 
> Longer risers add stability. Thicker risers add rigidity. Rigidity lessens vibration and increases accuracy. The extra weight is a byproduct of the extra length and thickness.


I just weighed my Triax set up and my Ritual set up, Triax is .2 lighter.


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

shootstraight said:


> I just weighed my Triax set up and my Ritual set up, Triax is .2 lighter.


Well, that can't be. Everyone knows those Mathews bows are so much heavier than everything else... :wink:


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

B3AV3R said:


> I wouldn't know. I haven't paid much attention to their marketing in recent years, nor have I owned one of their bows in the last 10 years, or so.
> 
> I do have a pretty good idea about what makes a nice bow and the aforementioned points are a good place to start. This is why other manufacturers are taking similar approaches.


A 14lb rifle is more accurate than a 6lb rifle too, if I was shooting targets I would lean towards the heavy one, packing one all over the mountains, I want the lighter one. For a hunting bow, I want one that isn't geared toward target archery, in the woods I pack my bow way more than shoot it... I also am shooting close range at a big animal, so it doesn't need to be a target bow.

The only reason I care that Mathews builds a heavy bow is because I like them, and would like to leave that option open, but after packing the short, fat triax around all fall, I will not fall for another that is short and chubby.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

shootstraight said:


> I just weighed my Triax set up and my Ritual set up, Triax is .2 lighter.


The ritual is 5" longer ata?


----------



## Charley1378 (Jul 16, 2018)

so wait we are griping about a few pounds but the critters we hunt sometimes weigh more than us.... feel like I am watching "The real housewives of bowhunting" on AT lol


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Charley1378 said:


> so wait we are griping about a few pounds but the critters we hunt sometimes weigh more than us.... feel like I am watching "The real housewives of bowhunting" on AT lol


The critters I hunt always weigh more than me, some more than 5x, but I only do that a few times per year, I pack my bow by it's string hundreds of miles every year. 

I take it all of your hunting is done from a tree stand?


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

roosiebull said:


> The ritual is 5" longer ata?


Does that matter if one can shoot them both accurately? My point was that the Halon series need less stabs to get them to shoot well so they end up close to what others weigh. You (maybe I should say I) don’t need to throw on all kinds of bars to get them to shoot well.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

shootstraight said:


> Does that matter if one can shoot them both accurately? My point was that the Halon series need less stabs to get them to shoot well so they end up close to what others weigh. You (maybe I should say I) don’t need to throw on all kinds of bars to get them to shoot well.


lol mmk.


----------



## Peedy Wheels (Jan 16, 2016)

Predator said:


> Unless you are in the process of getting a divorce I'll take the comparison to your wife as a compliment - lol. People almost never win arguments against me as their logic doesn't measure up. True but worth stating just to confirm everyone's opinions of Predator and the legendary status he holds - lol -:mg:


LOL.... no arguing you can be a real "Dandy" on here. That's for sure.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

shootstraight said:


> Does that matter if one can shoot them both accurately? My point was that the Halon series need less stabs to get them to shoot well so they end up close to what others weigh. You (maybe I should say I) don’t need to throw on all kinds of bars to get them to shoot well.


My point is the triax is heavier than a bow that is 5" longer, and a more fair comparison is the H32, which widens the gap.

Mathews are heavy for their specs, not saying it's really bad for their whole customer base, but it is a thing for people like me. Historically I didn't like Mathews, but loved the chill r, and love most things about my triax. A slightly different design (lighter and 33" ata, or close) and they can have my money again this year.... if not, everyone makes good bows. 

Mathews can keep making boat anchors for you guys, I just want to see one mountain hunting bow from them


----------



## Charley1378 (Jul 16, 2018)

roosiebull said:


> The critters I hunt always weigh more than me, some more than 5x, but I only do that a few times per year, I pack my bow by it's string hundreds of miles every year.
> 
> I take it all of your hunting is done from a tree stand?


no, I stay in shape and know my limitations. take a few pounds off my waistline so a half more on the bow or gun don't matter. it's not rocket science


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Charley1378 said:


> no, I stay in shape and know my limitations. take a few pounds off my waistline so a half more on the bow or gun don't matter. it's not rocket science


unfortunately it doesn't work that way. an extra 8 or 10lbs in my pack may not even be noticed, but a pound in my bow i'm packing around by the string all season is easy to notice.

I stay in shape so I have no limitations, but i'm not packing a heavy bow around the mountains, there is no reason to.....it's not rocket science.


----------



## Charley1378 (Jul 16, 2018)

roosiebull said:


> Charley1378 said:
> 
> 
> > no, I stay in shape and know my limitations. take a few pounds off my waistline so a half more on the bow or gun don't matter. it's not rocket science
> ...


So a half pound of bow is more trouble then 8-10 lbs in the pack. That makes about as much sense as a mother’s day celebration at an orphanage. All the complaints about weight are nitpicking... find a better way if you have tender little fingers. APA put a carry handle Which was pretty innovative.


----------



## TheBozz (Aug 30, 2018)

roosiebull said:


> unfortunately it doesn't work that way. an extra 8 or 10lbs in my pack may not even be noticed, but a pound in my bow i'm packing around by the string all season is easy to notice.
> 
> I stay in shape so I have no limitations, but i'm not packing a heavy bow around the mountains, there is no reason to.....it's not rocket science.



Have no limitations
Can't carry a "heavy" bow

pick one


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

TheBozz said:


> Have no limitations
> Can't carry a "heavy" bow
> 
> pick one


choose not to, not can't:wink: I did this sept, it was fine, but with so many lighter choices, no more boat anchors for me. sounds like they may have a longer and lighter triax coming, if it's the same specs as a chill r, I will probably shoot Mathews again, tough to pass that up.


----------



## Charley1378 (Jul 16, 2018)

My dealer got serial numbers for 2 new bows but nothing else. They are allegedly going to arrive a day or two before release date.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

I was not interested at all, figured it would just be a 30" triax, but the rumor mill says they trimmed some fat and lengthened it, could have a winner. it will be a nice bow regardless, especially if they maintain the better balance of the triax (vs halon and H32) and the overall feel and quietness.

the triax is a big asset for noise, they are the quietest bow I have ever been around, let alone own, that almost makes up for the weight.....


----------



## Charley1378 (Jul 16, 2018)

Shoot a 17 mission hype dtx it’s actually a bit more silent than a triax but down 37fps from one


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

pengebretson said:


> Just a guess here with zero insider information but I’d say they’ll offer something in a 35” ATA. That is the length that is the oldest in the current lineup (Halon X).
> 
> My guess would be a Triax-ish 35 or a TRX 35.


That bow would have to come with wheels if you are going to be actually hunting with it. I predict a new model called the "Mathews Sore Back"... Because that is what you will have after lugging that boat anchor the 200 yards to your tree stand...


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

Lol. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

I bet the flagship will be the conquer 30" ata with maybe another longer ata model like what pse and hoyt have been doing

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

THE ELKMAN said:


> That bow would have to come with wheels if you are going to be actually hunting with it. I predict a new model called the "Mathews Sore Back"... Because that is what you will have after lugging that boat anchor the 200 yards to your tree stand...


It would actually be called the sore-bax :wink: "carry us if you can"


----------



## brendan's dad (Feb 21, 2013)

THE ELKMAN said:


> That bow would have to come with wheels if you are going to be actually hunting with it. I predict a new model called the "Mathews Sore Back"... Because that is what you will have after lugging that boat anchor the 200 yards to your tree stand...


This coming from the guy with "blind love" for the heaviest carbon ever produced!


----------



## The Southpaw (Sep 22, 2015)

I heard from a very reliable source that the flagship bow will be '34 ata. This person has always given me good information in the past.


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

The Southpaw said:


> I heard from a very reliable source that the flagship bow will be '34 ata. This person has always given me good information in the past.


That would be perfect.


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

:darkbeer:


----------



## Kyle_Ensley (Jan 25, 2017)

Cause the rx1 is so much lighter in comparison?


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

bunch of sissies complaining about carrying an extra 1/2lb buy what you want but the reason shouldn't be its hard to carry for me. I guess the movement toward sedentary lifestyles has led to this.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

The Southpaw said:


> I heard from a very reliable source that the flagship bow will be '34 ata. This person has always given me good information in the past.


Oh, that would be awesome! I'm skeptical since I can't remember the last time Mathews had a 34" flagship bow but I'm hopefull.


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

The Southpaw said:


> I heard from a very reliable source that the flagship bow will be '34 ata. This person has always given me good information in the past.


Unfortunately, this wasn’t good information. 

SCFox


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

Whaack said:


> Oh, that would be awesome! I'm skeptical since I can't remember the last time Mathews had a 34" flagship bow but I'm hopefull.



The LX was 35 1/2” AtA. That was 2003. 

SCFox


----------



## jmike00 (Jan 6, 2018)

Kyle_Ensley said:


> Cause the rx1 is so much lighter in comparison?


As someone who owns both a Triax and RX-1 Ultra, yes. I was surprised with the bare bow weights off my scale. The RX-1 is .1 under advertised coming in exactly 4lbs but my Triax is 4.9 which is .4 over advertised. Roughly a pound shouldn't be that noticeable but on the Triax it feels like all the extra weight is on the top of the bow giving it a false feeling it's much heaver than it really is.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

The Southpaw said:


> I heard from a very reliable source that the flagship bow will be '34 ata. This person has always given me good information in the past.


I would say there is 0.0% chance the Mathews flagship hunting bow will be 34" ata. They might offer an option at that length but the flagship will almost certainly be shorter and more in the sweet spot of hunting bow lengths (30-33).


----------



## Charley1378 (Jul 16, 2018)

32-33 ata triax based rider with an 80lb option and we can call it the monster chillax lol


----------



## Charley1378 (Jul 16, 2018)

32-33 ata triax based riser with an 80lb option and we can call it the monster chillax lol


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

I'd love a 30-32 inch Triax with an 80lb option 345 IBO 355 at 80.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

bghunter7311 said:


> I'd love a 30-32 inch Triax with an 80lb option 345 IBO 355 at 80.


...that weighs in at no more than 4.3 lbs ideally (could care less about the 80lb. personally).


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Charley1378 said:


> 32-33 ata triax based riser with an 80lb option and we can call it the monster chillax lol


Monster Chillax lol, that one made me chuckle out loud


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Predator said:


> I would say there is 0.0% chance the Mathews flagship hunting bow will be 34" ata. They might offer an option at that length but the flagship will almost certainly be shorter and more in the sweet spot of hunting bow lengths (30-33).


they switched to silver dollar sized cams, so it will feel more like a 28" bow, not the 34" it is:set1_rolf2:


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

bghunter7311 said:


> bunch of sissies complaining about carrying an extra 1/2lb buy what you want but the reason shouldn't be its hard to carry for me. I guess the movement toward sedentary lifestyles has led to this.


Or people with common sense. A bow does not have to be heavy to be accurate.


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

bghunter7311 said:


> bunch of sissies complaining about carrying an extra 1/2lb buy what you want but the reason shouldn't be its hard to carry for me. I guess the movement toward sedentary lifestyles has led to this.


It does matter for certain types of hunting.


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

so the bow everyone wants is just a Halon 32 that goes to 80 pounds, which you can already order from Mathews...good job internet.


----------



## Moose39x (Feb 23, 2017)

Whaack said:


> The Southpaw said:
> 
> 
> > I heard from a very reliable source that the flagship bow will be '34 ata. This person has always given me good information in the past.
> ...


last one they had was what? The lx?


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

brendan's dad said:


> This coming from the guy with "blind love" for the heaviest carbon ever produced!


... and the heaviest carbon bow ever produced is 4" longer, and still a half pound lighter than the triax:wink: has a way, way better natural balance as well.... this is emphasized even more when you put accessories on it.

my buddy bought an rx-1 ultra this summer, when we got back to his place we were doing some shooting, and I had the EZV sight on my bow at the time, he wanted to check the sight out, when I hand him my bow he says "dang, this thing's heavy!" I thought that was funny, because it's 7" shorter than his bow he was just shooting, but it feels almost double the weight rigged up.

the RX-1 ultra, same accessories as my bow (minus the back bar) feels light as a feather, the triax and halon 32 both feel heavier than their advertised weight, I think that must have to do with the natural balance of those bows, or Mathews is fibbing about the weight, and fan boys want to keep it a secret.

the weight of a bow matters to us who hunt out west and pack our bow around by the string all season, I don't like too light, but I don't like heavy either, their is a middle ground that I like, around 3.7-4lbs bare with good natural balance packs good and shoots good.

when one of the heaviest hunting bows on the market is also among the shortest, it's fair to say they are "heavy" 

a 15lb rifle is way easier to shoot well than a 5.5lb rifle, but guess how many western rifle hunters use a 15lb rifle for their mountain rifle? the triax is like a 12lb carbine, nice and easy to shoot, but not the best all around rifle.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

friedm1 said:


> so the bow everyone wants is just a Halon 32 that goes to 80 pounds, which you can already order from Mathews...good job internet.


Lol guys have been saying they want a 32” triax since it was released, never made any sense at all. It’s like they never knew the halon 32 existed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

iceman14 said:


> Lol guys have been saying they want a 32” triax since it was released, never made any sense at all. It’s like they never knew the halon 32 existed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't like the feel of the H32 at all, but a triax 32 could be a very nice bow if it has the same feel as the triax and weighs 3/4 of a pound less. many didn't like the top heavy, and overall heavy feel of the H32, me being one of them.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

roosiebull said:


> choose not to, not can't:wink: I did this sept, it was fine, but with so many lighter choices, no more boat anchors for me. sounds like they may have a longer and lighter triax coming, if it's the same specs as a chill r, I will probably shoot Mathews again, tough to pass that up.


Guys that only sit in tree stands will never get it. It’s like boots. A pound on your feet equals 5 pounds in your pack. I normally hunt in Solomon shoes and this year went out once in a pair of heavier hunting boots. I got gassed way sooner, but my feet were dry. I’d probably rather have ten pounds in my pack than a half pound heavier bow, same reason the stabilizer stays home when I head to the mountains. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

roosiebull said:


> I didn't like the feel of the H32 at all, but a triax 32 could be a very nice bow if it has the same feel as the triax and weighs 3/4 of a pound less. many didn't like the top heavy, and overall heavy feel of the H32, me being one of them.


I don’t think they’ll be able to make a halon 32 feel like a triax without adding even more weight to them. I had a 32, it’s been a while so my memory of it is a little hazy, but the only thing I really hated was the grip angle. It seemed to skate around left and right more than anything else I’d owned. All I was getting at is the triax is just a scaled down 32 with a nose, just not as top heavy since it’s so compact. Same reason it’s quieter. 

I’m in no way a Mathews hater. When they went to the halons I bought an X and a 32 because they made some great changes in my opinion. I think if they went on a diet and changed the grip angles, there wouldn’t be anything to complain about. But I’m sure we could all find something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

iceman14 said:


> I don’t think they’ll be able to make a halon 32 feel like a triax without adding even more weight to them. I had a 32, it’s been a while so my memory of it is a little hazy, but the only thing I really hated was the grip angle. It seemed to skate around left and right more than anything else I’d owned. All I was getting at is the triax is just a scaled down 32 with a nose, just not as top heavy since it’s so compact. Same reason it’s quieter.
> 
> I’m in no way a Mathews hater. When they went to the halons I bought an X and a 32 because they made some great changes in my opinion. I think if they went on a diet and changed the grip angles, there wouldn’t be anything to complain about. But I’m sure we could all find something.
> 
> ...


absolutely agree... time will tell, and i'm antsy!


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

Let’s be honest, when was the last time you heard someone say “I wish my bow was heavier”


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

zekezoe said:


> Let’s be honest, when was the last time you heard someone say “I wish my bow was heavier”


You don’t shoot target archery do you?


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

shootstraight said:


> You don’t shoot target archery do you?


Not with a 28” bow


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

I miss the days of 3.8-3.9Lb bows being the norm. Enough of these rediculous riser cages. Use a different material for the riser that you can claim to be stiffer.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

zekezoe said:


> Let’s be honest, when was the last time you heard someone say “I wish my bow was heavier”


I say it all the time but I’ll agree with your argument majority don’t 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

zekezoe said:


> Let’s be honest, when was the last time you heard someone say “I wish my bow was heavier”


 every time someone adds a stabilizer


----------



## Rhyno_09 (Dec 5, 2012)

friedm1 said:


> so the bow everyone wants is just a Halon 32 that goes to 80 pounds, which you can already order from Mathews...good job internet.


Did Mathews actually offer a Halon 32 in 80#? When they came out I asked my local shop and they said "no", so I had to buy 80# wake limbs and put them on the Halon 32, but I was told by the local shop that would void the warranty. 

If it is the case, I hope mathews offers all their flagship bows in 80# (at least as a special order).


----------



## uphunter (Oct 14, 2005)

They are going to offer a 75# option on the new flagship bow for 2019


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm sure whatever they release will be a big step back and not half the bow the SBXT was


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Gonna be a new TriaX/S...26” ATA and a 5.5” BH 380 FPS. Mass weight of 2.5 pounds. Most accurate bow you can get, so quiet when shot it actually creates an area of “Zero Sound*” *patent pending. So dead in the hand you won’t actually even realize you’ve shot an arrow until the deer falls dead in the spot it was shot. All carbon composite bow...riser, pockets, limbs and cams. You will shoot 1” groups @ 100 yards guaranteed. New proprietary finish process that makes Color Fusion look like a 2 year old scribbled magic marker on your riser. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Gonna be a new TriaX/S...26” ATA and a 5.5” BH 380 FPS. Mass weight of 2.5 pounds. Most accurate bow you can get, so quiet when shot it actually creates an area of “Zero Sound*” *patent pending. So dead in the hand you won’t actually even realize you’ve shot an arrow until the deer falls dead in the spot it was shot. All carbon composite bow...riser, pockets, limbs and cams. You will shoot 1” groups @ 100 yards guaranteed. New proprietary finish process that makes Color Fusion look like a 2 year old scribbled magic marker on your riser.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought you had some inside info until 2.5lbs, unless you meant an additional 2.5 for added steadiness and dead in the handness:wink:


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

bghunter7311 said:


> I'm sure whatever they release will be a big step back and not half the bow the SBXT was


This is the most enlightened post on this thread ^^^ ___ Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## The Southpaw (Sep 22, 2015)

Predator said:


> I would say there is 0.0% chance the Mathews flagship hunting bow will be 34" ata. They might offer an option at that length but the flagship will almost certainly be shorter and more in the sweet spot of hunting bow lengths (30-33).


That may be true, I was just simply passing along information from someone who has actually seen the bow. This person has never lied to me about this subject matter in the past, but maybe they are now... We'll find out November 13th. They are also coming out with another huge surprise, but I don't think many people will like it.


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

I still would love to see a carbon Halon 32. I would not consider the price, I would just buy it.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

The Southpaw said:


> That may be true, I was just simply passing along information from someone who has actually seen the bow. This person has never lied to me about this subject matter in the past, but maybe they are now... We'll find out November 13th. They are also coming out with another huge surprise, but I don't think many people will like it.


What's the mass weight supposedly?


----------



## That_TN_Guy (Oct 23, 2017)

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Gonna be a new TriaX/S...26” ATA and a 5.5” BH 380 FPS. Mass weight of 2.5 pounds. Most accurate bow you can get, so quiet when shot it actually creates an area of “Zero Sound*” *patent pending. So dead in the hand you won’t actually even realize you’ve shot an arrow until the deer falls dead in the spot it was shot. All carbon composite bow...riser, pockets, limbs and cams. You will shoot 1” groups @ 100 yards guaranteed. New proprietary finish process that makes Color Fusion look like a 2 year old scribbled magic marker on your riser.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





roosiebull said:


> I thought you had some inside info until 2.5lbs, unless you meant an additional 2.5 for added steadiness and dead in the handness:wink:


At 380 FPS he must have meant 2.5" brace height and mass weight of 5.5 lbs bare bow. :wink:


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

The Southpaw said:


> That may be true, I was just simply passing along information from someone who has actually seen the bow. This person has never lied to me about this subject matter in the past, but maybe they are now... We'll find out November 13th. They are also coming out with another huge surprise, but I don't think many people will like it.


Why can't you just tell us what it is? These guys who come on and give little hints I swear are plants from companys to keep people from buying the competitor who releases first.


----------



## Bowhuntordie717 (Apr 13, 2013)

Maybe the huge surprise will be a carbon solocam bow


----------



## Remke111 (Oct 29, 2018)

I sure hope it’s not a step back in in need of a new bow and would prefer it be a new Mathews. Ready to see what they got in a few not days.


----------



## A_Piazza (Sep 22, 2017)

enkriss said:


> I miss the days of 3.8-3.9Lb bows being the norm. Enough of these rediculous riser cages. Use a different material for the riser that you can claim to be stiffer.


You mean like carbon? Or how about titanium?

Then we can get more people complaining about the price of bows...

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

A_Piazza said:


> You mean like carbon? Or how about titanium?
> 
> Then we can get more people complaining about the price of bows...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I'm hoping for real gold lettering with Diamond Accents.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

A_Piazza said:


> You mean like carbon? Or how about titanium?
> 
> Then we can get more people complaining about the price of bows...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I have a sako rifle that has a composite stock, but has an aluminum chassis for rigidity. I wonder how that concept would work on a riser, a skeletonized aluminum chassis inside of a carbon icon type carbon riser. the aluminum chassis for rigidity and the composite riser to keep weight and cost realistic.


aluminum is hard to beat for weight vs rigidity, and pure carbon is obviously expensive, a hybrid riser could be a win for all involved, and it seems like that type of material would absorb more shock than aluminum too.


----------



## A_Piazza (Sep 22, 2017)

roosiebull said:


> I have a sako rifle that has a composite stock, but has an aluminum chassis for rigidity. I wonder how that concept would work on a riser, a skeletonized aluminum chassis inside of a carbon icon type carbon riser. the aluminum chassis for rigidity and the composite riser to keep weight and cost realistic.
> 
> 
> aluminum is hard to beat for weight vs rigidity, and pure carbon is obviously expensive, a hybrid riser could be a win for all involved, and it seems like that type of material would absorb more shock than aluminum too.


Is it possible? Very likely, but I think it would be a tough design. A rifle chassis is a lot easier to wrap in carbon. The inherent design of a riser makes the idea of wrapping an aluminum frame with carbon difficult without "reinventing" riser design. The engineering time and increased complexity of manufacturing would likely increase the cost more than the machining time of solid billet aluminum, but it would be cool to see. We would probably have a lot of threads about a heavy carbon bow like Hoyt lol.

If light weight rigidity is really what people want, it would be interesting to see one machined out of Ti. The raw material cost would be crazy though. When people complain about cost I don't think they realize what a 30 pound block of billet 5000 or 6000 series aluminum costs especially when most of it becomes chips and not a riser. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomElk16 (Mar 2, 2018)

Some major misinformation in this thread - mixed with some really good speculation lol.


----------



## sambone (Mar 12, 2014)

I think we all know the new flagship will be a longer ATA Triax style bow. Im betting 32 or 33" Tri-hard.

Should be a nice shooter. The weak men will complain of the weight of the bow (Im one of the "weak" ones). I can bench twice my bodyweight but because I think a heavy bow sucks to carry all month in the mountains I somehow have no manparts. 

It will cost far less than a Hoyt Carbon bows. Don't complain of price or you are a Beeeaatch.
It will hit speeds greater than obsession, but far less than obsessions IBO ratings.
Its disk will NOT flip making it half as good as a bowtech. 
It will not eat cables making it far better than the lighter, faster Xpedtion lineup.
It will hit the bullseye everytime... If Levi is behind it

Im doing curls as we speak so Im strong enough to go test shoot one next week


----------



## KyleD88 (Jul 17, 2017)

sambone said:


> I think we all know the new flagship will be a longer ATA Triax style bow. Im betting 32 or 33" Tri-hard.
> 
> Should be a nice shooter. The weak men will complain of the weight of the bow (Im one of the "weak" ones). I can bench twice my bodyweight but because I think a heavy bow sucks to carry all month in the mountains I somehow have no manparts.
> 
> ...


LOL That is awesome.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

sambone said:


> I think we all know the new flagship will be a longer ATA Triax style bow. Im betting 32 or 33" Tri-hard.
> 
> Should be a nice shooter. The weak men will complain of the weight of the bow (Im one of the "weak" ones). I can bench twice my bodyweight but because I think a heavy bow sucks to carry all month in the mountains I somehow have no manparts.
> 
> ...


 bench is acquired aka no functional strength can’t even carry a 4lb bow would probably bow out of 90lb girls purple weights cardio kickbox


----------



## A_Piazza (Sep 22, 2017)

sambone said:


> I think we all know the new flagship will be a longer ATA Triax style bow. Im betting 32 or 33" Tri-hard.
> 
> Should be a nice shooter. The weak men will complain of the weight of the bow (Im one of the "weak" ones). I can bench twice my bodyweight but because I think a heavy bow sucks to carry all month in the mountains I somehow have no manparts.
> 
> ...


So what you are saying is that it fixes all the short comings of all other manufacturers? Lol should sell like hot cakes (which it likely will even without the sarcasm) 

Good review, I like the name too. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

sambone said:


> I think we all know the new flagship will be a longer ATA Triax style bow. Im betting 32 or 33" Tri-hard.
> 
> Should be a nice shooter. The weak men will complain of the weight of the bow (Im one of the "weak" ones). I can bench twice my bodyweight but because I think a heavy bow sucks to carry all month in the mountains I somehow have no manparts.
> 
> ...


haha, I have shot Mathews for the past 3 years, so i'm mixing it up this year and will be to Mathews as Onepin is to Hoyt:wink:

just to start, you would have to be stupid to buy a bow that heavy with that crappy of a finish that has to lie about their draw length by at least a half inch, but in the spirit of being a hater, I will say a full 2 inches!

it's just going to be another Halon, which is a slightly faster version of the nocam, but just as heavy and ugly. maybe they will bring back that awesome waffle riser design. their marketing campaign will revolve around being dead in the hand, and if you get a big buck under your stand, you simple drop your bow on it, crushing it under the weight, so you don't have to actually fire that 400 dollar bishop arrow (the only worthy arrow of sitting in a Mathews QAD rest)

can't wait to see the actual specs so I can start picking it apart, definitely not shooting the dang thing, I shot a Mathews for 3 years, so I know how they are, and will be qualified to give my expert opinion without actually shooting one (and it ain't gonna be good)


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

Mathews Catch us if you can has always and still is the benchmark.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

A_Piazza said:


> Is it possible? Very likely, but I think it would be a tough design. A rifle chassis is a lot easier to wrap in carbon. The inherent design of a riser makes the idea of wrapping an aluminum frame with carbon difficult without "reinventing" riser design. The engineering time and increased complexity of manufacturing would likely increase the cost more than the machining time of solid billet aluminum, but it would be cool to see. We would probably have a lot of threads about a heavy carbon bow like Hoyt lol.
> 
> If light weight rigidity is really what people want, it would be interesting to see one machined out of Ti. The raw material cost would be crazy though. When people complain about cost I don't think they realize what a 30 pound block of billet 5000 or 6000 series aluminum costs especially when most of it becomes chips and not a riser.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


good points, I guess that is why i'm an archery hunter rather than an archery engineer:wink: you are probably right.


----------



## A_Piazza (Sep 22, 2017)

roosiebull said:


> good points, I guess that is why i'm an archery hunter rather than an archery engineer:wink: you are probably right.


I'm no archery engineer, would be fun job, but I suspect it wouldn't pay as well as the defense industry, so I'll stick with where I'm at lol

Every 12 months we go through this same cycle. Manufacturers come out with some minor tweaks to their designs and everyone freaks out because we "maxed the potential" of bows. In no other industry do we expect major upgrades every year. And most other industries are MUCH bigger than archery. 

But hey I'm just some random guy on the internet and my opinion is worth as much as everyone else's around here. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## rchr4life (Jul 11, 2017)

Would like to see a TRX 35 with adjustable draw length modules and adjustable let off with a new grip style


----------



## T&A (Sep 26, 2013)

rchr4life said:


> Would like to see a TRX 35 with adjustable draw length modules and adjustable let off with a new grip style


A trx 35 or 36 would be awesome


----------



## KiddRoss (Nov 24, 2005)

What bow is this? I don't know much about Matthews but that cam looks different?









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

KiddRoss said:


> What bow is this? I don't know much about Matthews but that cam looks different?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a Halon X to me. It's for sure the Halon X riser.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

As tight as they've kept things there's no way they'd leak a full pic of the bow like that anyway.


----------



## KiddRoss (Nov 24, 2005)

Predator said:


> Looks like a Halon X to me. It's for sure the Halon X riser.


ahh yup I think you are right. I thought I may have found their "leaked" image lol 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

Predator said:


> Looks like a Halon X to me. It's for sure the Halon X riser.


Definitely a HalonX with 75% mods. 

SCFox


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

that buck is awesome!


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

A_Piazza said:


> I'm no archery engineer, would be fun job, but I suspect it wouldn't pay as well as the defense industry, so I'll stick with where I'm at lol
> 
> Every 12 months we go through this same cycle. Manufacturers come out with some minor tweaks to their designs and everyone freaks out because we "maxed the potential" of bows. In no other industry do we expect major upgrades every year. And most other industries are MUCH bigger than archery.
> 
> ...


I agree. I wish they would bows like they do guns. Many models and generations. My Bowtech experience still is quick and just as quiet if not more quiet than most new bows. It would definitely bring the cost down. I seriously wonder how many of the past bows have damn near the same riser design as the switchback. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Bowhuntordie717 said:


> Maybe the huge surprise will be a carbon solocam bow


It's not.


----------



## MAXXIS31 (Dec 15, 2009)

I was able to snap a picture of the new Mathews at the local shop!!!


----------



## A_Piazza (Sep 22, 2017)

dbow said:


> I agree. I wish they would bows like they do guns. Many models and generations. My Bowtech experience still is quick and just as quiet if not more quiet than most new bows. It would definitely bring the cost down. I seriously wonder how many of the past bows have damn near the same riser design as the switchback.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And lower the price! Crazy that the halon was still the same price as the halon 32 when it was a year old at that point and you could still buy a no cam for the original msrp. Just seems crazy. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

MAXXIS31 said:


> I was able to snap a picture of the new Mathews at the local shop!!!
> 
> View attachment 6645323


I knew it would get leaked at some point!


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hahahahahaha. The ol mathews boat anchor. Sure are accurate & durable though. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

Im also hoping to maybe get a halon 32 new with a warranty cheaper but as you all said they don't discount the older bows! Makes absolutely no sense


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

pseshooter84 said:


> Im also hoping to maybe get a halon 32 new with a warranty cheaper but as you all said they don't discount the older bows! Makes absolutely no sense


Mathews online doesn't discount them, but local bow shops will to move them out. Probably not a huge drop like you may be wanting, but a Halon 32 is still a great bow. I will be keeping mine this year.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Hardcore Mathew said:


> So who thinks mathews will come out with a triax 32 and finally discontinue the heavy a** halon series?


So let me get this straight: You think the Halon is "heavy"? But the Triax is not?


----------



## jrb752 (Dec 23, 2012)

Longer ata flagship, machined grip that doesn't suck, flexible cable rod, 80+# option, then mathews might get my money again.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

pseshooter84 said:


> Im also hoping to maybe get a halon 32 new with a warranty cheaper but as you all said they don't discount the older bows! Makes absolutely no sense
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Check around I know places that are selling in stock stuff pretty reasonable $800-$899 for new triax. Most of they have to order it will charge you probably $899 for a new one just depends on the shop 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice. The shop i go to only had the lost camo 32s and they are gone. I want a 32 for 3d next spring but if the new flagship is longer maybe ill just have to shoot it next to the 32 and see how well it shoots. The halon 30 had no pin float for me (that says alot) so i am hoping the new bow is similar or ill be looking hard at a clearanced 32

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## paowen70 (Mar 1, 2016)

A few onces different between carbon and aluminum is the issue, and gym time is hard to come by. My suggestion is to train harder. Move up from 12 oz curls to the 40 oz.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

paowen70 said:


> A few onces different between carbon and aluminum is the issue, and gym time is hard to come by. My suggestion is to train harder. Move up from 12 oz curls to the 40 oz.


Lol  thank God someone finally gets it. I will train harder if need be. 

Like I always said you don’t want to pick up my bow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moose39x (Feb 23, 2017)

I always laugh at the arguement that the carbon dont get the cold feeling like the aluminum. Well if thats the case buy better gloves. Id rather spend 50 bucks for a pair of gloves as opposed to 1800 for a carbon bow


----------



## jbrout (Jan 1, 2015)

Moose39x said:


> I always laugh at the arguement that the carbon dont get the cold feeling like the aluminum. Well if thats the case buy better gloves. Id rather spend 50 bucks for a pair of gloves as opposed to 1800 for a carbon bow


Mathews has that thermal strip as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

AXE6Hunter said:


> Lol  thank God someone finally gets it. I will train harder if need be.
> 
> Like I always said you don’t want to pick up my bow
> 
> ...


It's not about picking it up, it's about packing it a few hundred miles in September with all the weight on your fingers carrying your bow by the string, that is the only aspect of a heavy bow that sucks, doesn't take much weight to notice.

Tree stand hunters will never get it


----------



## No1ford (Oct 25, 2018)

30" axel to axel with #75 and 80 limb options.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Mar 2, 2018)

roosiebull said:


> It's not about picking it up, it's about packing it a few hundred miles in September with all the weight on your fingers carrying your bow by the string, that is the only aspect of a heavy bow that sucks, doesn't take much weight to notice.
> 
> Tree stand hunters will never get it


Western hunting calls for a lot of vertical hiking and for me - I don't notice it. But, some do. I am noticing that the majority of aluminum flagships this year are having that 4.2-4.6lb range though. 


I think you will like the Vertix specs.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

RandomElk16 said:


> Western hunting calls for a lot of vertical hiking and for me - I don't notice it. But, some do. I am noticing that the majority of aluminum flagships this year are having that 4.2-4.6lb range though.
> 
> 
> I think you will like the Vertix specs.


It's certainly a trend right now. Not a deal breaker, but it is a consideration for me. I'm not packing extra weight unless it makes up for it elsewhere. 

I would like some of these tough guys to follow me around opening week next September, then tell me to train more:wink:


----------



## RandomElk16 (Mar 2, 2018)

roosiebull said:


> I'm not packing extra weight unless it makes up for it elsewhere.


For me the silence and lack of vibration make up for it. I can run my Triax basically bare and be happy. No extra dampening, and I honestly have run it at times with no stab at or a small counterweight. 

Not nocking hoyt - but when I see one with limb dampning/ bowjax / string dampening etc all over it - you have to take that into account imo.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

RandomElk16 said:


> For me the silence and lack of vibration make up for it. I can run my Triax basically bare and be happy. No extra dampening, and I honestly have run it at times with no stab at or a small counterweight.
> 
> Not nocking hoyt - but when I see one with limb dampning/ bowjax / string dampening etc all over it - you have to take that into account imo.


They are impressive for sure. Less reaction to the shot is a real asset too... it has it's merits. The big pet peeve with mine is being quiver heavy, and needing a back bar to straighten that out, which I couldn't stand, so I had to induce some torque shooting that bow, hard to be repeatable in the heat of the moment that way (wasn't a problem, but always in the back of my mind)

The triax is a sweet little bow, just doesn't fit me that well, and it was the heaviest bow I have ever had which probably added to that effect. It's far better than I imagined a 28" bow ever being.


----------



## Hillsdweller605 (Sep 25, 2015)

No1ford said:


> 30" axel to axel with #75 and 80 limb options.


Hummm???? Seems to me I’ve heard this too?!


----------



## bigslow1378 (Jul 15, 2013)

It has leaked I see


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

Same old same old


----------



## A_Piazza (Sep 22, 2017)

I hope there is more to come because that's a bit disappointing. I wonder what this cross centric with switch weight is? I'm assuming a weighted cam like they have used on the target line. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jorkep (Oct 13, 2005)

A_Piazza said:


> I hope there is more to come because that's a bit disappointing. I wonder what this cross centric with switch weight is? I'm assuming a weighted cam like they have used on the target line.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


what exactly does a weighted cam do?


----------



## Oppie56 (Nov 13, 2013)

New cam w/ two different cable connections “switch?” Between? Lb? More pre load? I may not know what I’m talking about, so please excuse me if I’m way off.


----------



## A_Piazza (Sep 22, 2017)

jorkep said:


> what exactly does a weighted cam do?


I actually don't know the exact answer to that. I never shot the halon x that had it. If I had to guess the weight would create a more stable cam during the shot (smoother, less shock and more consistent) probably at a small sacrafice of speed. I could be totally off on that, though. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

jorkep said:


> what exactly does a weighted cam do?


I’ve been told weighting on cams help generate speed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Gee a 30 inch bow at only 10 pounds...LMFAO at this point


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

If that is indeed the bow I think it looks perfect people will complain but it looks very similar to the triax which most guys believe to be a great bow why overhaul what is already the best on the market. Some feel as though the triax was a touch short and this addresses that. I’ll most likely be getting in a 75lb limbs if indeed this is the bow.


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Gee a 30 inch bow at only 10 pounds...LMFAO at this point


The perimeter cam weighting was big with the solo cams to help generate speed, the Halon X has mini cross concentric cams with perimeter weighted cams as well to give the 35 in ata bow some added speed. As to overall weight of the bow It’s not much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Gee a 30 inch bow at only 10 pounds...LMFAO at this point


Has anyone ever told you that you make fanboys look pathetic?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uphunter (Oct 14, 2005)

I think there is going to be a surprise new bow also, just got my invoice for the 4 bows sent one is quite a bit higher price than he others.


x-it said:


> Same old same old


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

uphunter said:


> I think there is going to be a surprise new bow also, just got my invoice for the 4 bows sent one is quite a bit higher price than he others.


McPherson Monster Series perhaps targeted for the western hunter?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mm1615 (Nov 16, 2010)

uphunter said:


> I think there is going to be a surprise new bow also, just got my invoice for the 4 bows sent one is quite a bit higher price than he others.


Oh come on now! Tell us what you know. PM me&#55357;&#56846;... please...


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

Had to give up on my halon or shoot it bare.
Would make a great boat anchor.


----------



## cmd242 (Jul 15, 2012)

Mathews is dying a slow death


----------



## dgballweg (Feb 7, 2017)

4.67 pounds bare bow!!!! ***? This is getting insane. It’s only 30” ata, my Decree is over an inch longer and a POUND lighter! This BS that only western hunters care about weight needs to be stopped. I’m from WI and I’m a Treestand hunter but I hate heavy bows - especially top heavy like the Halon series were. I like Matthews a lot but I can’t upgrade my current HTX because these things just get heavier and heavier. It’s like they’re making them out of lead!


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

cmd242 said:


> Mathews is dying a slow death


must be a VERY slow death:wink: we are in trouble if the very top bow manufacturer is going down.... what's that say about the rest?

i'm not excited about the leaked bow, but it is a wise choice for them, it will be very popular, and it leaves more room to milk the Triax platform. they had bow of the year last year by a long shot, and don't shoot themselves in the foot by releasing too many bows each year, they release a couple and make them count.


i'm really glad i'm not brand loyal, especially to Mathews, but they build great bows, and are at the top of the food chain. not only are they not dying a slow death, they aren't leaving the top anytime soon. i hope they start catering to the western hunter some day though, but they will follow the money


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

cmd242 said:


> Mathews is dying a slow death


You’re beyond clueless if you believe that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

Thank you Mathews! No more tweaking my rig to hit #74. 
#75 tack driver is perfect for my liking.
Smart move...


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

cmd242 said:


> Mathews is dying a slow death


Lmao. Mathews will be here well after all the other mfg have died.


----------



## Kaveman44 (Aug 29, 2015)

just went to my dealer to get a new peep and clarifier and I asked him and he said they’re coming out with a 30 “ , a 33 inch for longer draws and a speed bow, he also said the picture that was leaked is not the picture of the bow, either way there’s more than just that add coming out!


----------



## Kaveman44 (Aug 29, 2015)

I’m not in the shape like I used to be but me holding my bow isn’t something that really tires me out, to Me it’s a selling point but that’s it , if the boat is smooth quiet and a shooter, that’s what matters


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

The vertix will be the best shooting bow on the market and the haters are still out in force without seeing it all while being 500 dollars less than the competitor


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

bghunter7311 said:


> The vertix will be the best shooting bow on the market and the haters are still out in force without seeing it all while being 500 dollars less than the competitor


you have to understand, comments like yours are exactly like comments from the blind haters, no matter how you cut it, it's an extremely bias opinion, and even WAY more so if you have not shot it yet, which i doubt you have, and if you have, have you shot every other flagship? including the ones that haven't been released yet?

know what i mean?

you are getting defensive about "your" bow before it's even released, then "best" is hugely subjective


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

roosiebull said:


> bghunter7311 said:
> 
> 
> > The vertix will be the best shooting bow on the market and the haters are still out in force without seeing it all while being 500 dollars less than the competitor
> ...


I’m only basing it off it likely being similar to the triax maybe even a bit more stable if it’s drastically different than I will be wrong. I agree it’s very subjective but the triax is regarded by many as a great bow


----------



## pengebretson (Feb 8, 2017)

Oppie56 said:


> New cam w/ two different cable connections “switch?” Between? Lb? More pre load? I may not know what I’m talking about, so please excuse me if I’m way off.


This. Look at the cam. There appears to be 2 different cable posts. Definitely different than the traditional single post or Triax (or any previous CC cam)

Someone else said they heard they heard a 20 lbs range with the new line. 

So my completely non-engineering/un-educated guess is you can connect the cable one of two different posts to “switch” the Lbs range.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HbDane (Sep 13, 2013)

bghunter7311 said:


> The vertix will be the best shooting bow on the market and the haters are still out in force without seeing it all while being 500 dollars less than the competitor


Sounds like your comparing the vertix to a carbon bow? Why not compare it to the aluminum version so it's more apples to apples and not $500 cheaper but same price range. That would be more realistic. I'm excited for the 33" model that's supposedly coming out.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

dgballweg said:


> 4.67 pounds bare bow!!!! ***? This is getting insane. It’s only 30” ata, my Decree is over an inch longer and a POUND lighter!
> 
> It’s like they’re making them out of lead!


Gold


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

pengebretson said:


> This. Look at the cam. There appears to be 2 different cable posts. Definitely different than the traditional single post or Triax (or any previous CC cam)
> 
> Someone else said they heard they heard a 20 lbs range with the new line.
> 
> ...


 Not to be a dick but is that really that exciting? I know as a Mathews guy that doesn’t tempt me at all. I feel as consumers and bow junkies we are just being sold bows with different sounding bells and whistles. I know that feature doesn’t interest me at all.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

roosiebull said:


> Bare, the triax balanced well, add all accessories and it doesn't, my biggest problem is it being quiver heavy, so I had to add a side bar, which makes it more heavy and awkward.
> 
> Lack of vibe is cool, but it doesn't really matter, it doesn't effect the shot. Carbon halon 32 would be awesome for lots of us, but no bow is best for everyone.


"but no bow is best for everyone"
truer words have never been spoken. 
i just picked up a new halon 32-7 and it actually seemed pretty light to me. 
the triax i set up for my buddy seemed heavier but dang these bows shoot. the last Mathews i had was in 2005 when i bought a new switchback and im pretty happy to have this Halon.


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

There's more to this bow than meets the eye. 
Wait .. what I say?
No press .. .
Umm..Uuh.. I mean no press conference needed. 
Nevermind ... Forgot what I said


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

HbDane said:


> bghunter7311 said:
> 
> 
> > The vertix will be the best shooting bow on the market and the haters are still out in force without seeing it all while being 500 dollars less than the competitor
> ...


It’s a bow regardless of material is carbon superior? I would argue to some yes but to most no it’s just different carbon will be lighter the vertix will be quieter smoother more stable etc etc I’ll take the better shooting rig for 500 less.


----------



## HbDane (Sep 13, 2013)

bghunter7311 said:


> It’s a bow regardless of material is carbon superior? I would argue to some yes but to most no it’s just different carbon will be lighter the vertix will be quieter smoother more stable etc etc I’ll take the better shooting rig for 500 less.


I agree with you. It's just a bow. I've owned a variety of carbon bows and some I like, some I didn't. I think Hoyt is extremely proud of their carbon bows, atleast that's what their prices tell me. I'm excited to see what Mathews releases, the vertix specs dont really wow me, but either did the triax and I ended up buying one. I hope the rumors are true about another bow around 33-34" ata, hopefully it shoots as quiet as the triax but holds steadier at longer distances.


----------



## A_Piazza (Sep 22, 2017)

TAIL~~CHASER said:


> There's more to this bow than meets the eye.
> Wait .. what I say?
> No press .. .
> Umm..Uuh.. I mean no press conference needed.
> Nevermind ... Forgot what I said


I'm picking up what you are putting down...

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

Me too...I'm intrigued even though I have a press...:darkbeer:


----------



## A_Piazza (Sep 22, 2017)

KYBowhunter89 said:


> Me too...I'm intrigued even though I have a press...


Me too, but I'm thinking hunting camp kind of emergencies. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

TAIL~~CHASER said:


> There's more to this bow than meets the eye.
> Wait .. what I say?
> No press .. .
> Umm..Uuh.. I mean no press conference needed.
> Nevermind ... Forgot what I said


Shut your mouth!!! 
If so, that’s an actual game changer in my book.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

AntlerInsane83 said:


> Shut your mouth!!!
> If so, that’s an actual game changer in my book.


like APA has been doing?


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

roosiebull said:


> like APA has been doing?


Hey man, you find an APA dealer within 4 hours drive of my house and I’ll take a look. 
Don’t waste your time because there isn’t one, I’ve looked. Now the nearest Mathews dealer is about 6 blocks from my house.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

AntlerInsane83 said:


> Hey man, you find an APA dealer within 4 hours drive of my house and I’ll take a look.
> Don’t waste your time because there isn’t one, I’ve looked. Now the nearest Mathews dealer is about 6 blocks from my house.


you don't need a dealer if you wanted to go that route. they will send you a bow to try, don't like it? send it back and you're only out shipping.


----------



## Mthuntress406 (Apr 22, 2018)

good point!


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

A_Piazza said:


> I'm picking up what you are putting down...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


https://youtu.be/PRTbBMDEORQ


----------



## jorkep (Oct 13, 2005)

alright. i have to admit i was extremely skeptical of this. but, that weight adjustment mod without bow press is pretty damned slick.


----------



## Mthuntress406 (Apr 22, 2018)

agreed!!!


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

what is the concept behind the weight change?


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

Going to shoot one soon. 

It's going to be a great do all hunting bow.

50 lbs for turkeys, 60 for late season whitetail and 3d, 70 for whitetail heavy arrow build and 75 for the elk and other big game guys.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

KYBowhunter89 said:


> Going to shoot one soon.
> 
> It's going to be a great do all hunting bow.
> 
> 50 lbs for turkeys, 60 for late season whitetail and 3d, 70 for whitetail heavy arrow build and 75 for the elk and other big game guys.


With your Fast Eddie? What a nightmare!!


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

Mathews Vertix 
+
Garmin Xero A1i
=
= Game changer


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

MNarrow said:


> With your Fast Eddie? What a nightmare!!


That's why the make back bars buddy. Unlike some I can afford a few extra ounces because i dont carry a purse...


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

KYBowhunter89 said:


> That's why the make back bars buddy. Unlike some I can afford a few extra ounces because i dont carry a purse...


I think he was talking about re sighting and swapping tapes at every limb weight adjustment, not sight weight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

The weight swapping mod is a neat idea, but seems impractical.

So much will change, it seems more of a hassle than anything.


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

spike camp said:


> The weight swapping mod is a neat idea, but seems impractical.
> 
> So much will change, it seems more of a hassle than anything.


And changing limbs doesn’t make everything change?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Deadeye1205 said:


> And changing limbs doesn’t make everything change?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Of course it does...

How many are swapping limbs, though?

Point is...you can’t just put in a new mod and be gtg.
Guaranteed DL changes, nock height and of course pins.

Like I said, seems impractical.


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

Prouder27 said:


> I think he was talking about re sighting and swapping tapes at every limb weight adjustment, not sight weight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My apologies.

It will be great for the kingpin guys though.

The Spot Hogg tapes are only like 5 bucks a set though and it would be a set up I would stick with for a few months at a time. Just seems like a nice option to have so that you can optimize your set up to the hunting you plan on doing.

If I can get one in a reasonable time to finish out the season, I'm going order 60 lb mods for late December on.


----------



## Prouder27 (Aug 10, 2015)

KYBowhunter89 said:


> My apologies.
> 
> It will be great for the kingpin guys though.
> 
> ...


Agree I think the switchweight mods are a great engineering feat. Curious on what price costs for such mods will be.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

KYBowhunter89 said:


> That's why the make back bars buddy. Unlike some I can afford a few extra ounces because i dont carry a purse...


if you didn't carry a purse you would leave it at 75#:wink: good effort though


----------



## Alphadawg (Nov 5, 2018)

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sambone (Mar 12, 2014)

roosiebull said:


> if you didn't carry a purse you would leave it at 75#:wink: good effort though


hahaha:wink:


----------



## bowhunt r die (Dec 9, 2017)

Not sure if this has been addressed yet, but does the vertix have universal limbs that will be the same regardless of poundage, simply saying that they will all have the same limb deflection and the weight is only determined by the module.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiscobowman (Feb 25, 2018)

Shoot a kingpin, then you can just have different wheels for different weights. I’d rather have to resight then retune. Hopefully changing the mods will hold a tune decently?


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

spike camp said:


> Of course it does...
> 
> How many are swapping limbs, though?
> 
> ...


Mathews now doesn't have to have 3 different limb deflections manufactured for the bow. One set of limbs get them, the dealer, and the shooter from 50 to 75'lbs. Seems pretty damn practical to me.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

roosiebull said:


> like APA has been doing?


Who?


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

joffutt1 said:


> Who?


just a little Canadian company that has some true revolutionary stuff going on right now. if any of the normal companies had some of the tech that APA had, it would be considered the biggest innovation in the industry in several years. Mathews didn't even come close this year in that regard.

still tough for me to buy one sight unseen, never having one in my hand, but i might:wink: by far the most well thought out bows on the market, and it's not close (33" bow only weighs 3.8lbs too) as the 19's keep rolling out, they keep lookin' better


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

roosiebull said:


> just a little Canadian company that has some true revolutionary stuff going on right now. if any of the normal companies had some of the tech that APA had, it would be considered the biggest innovation in the industry in several years. Mathews didn't even come close this year in that regard.
> 
> still tough for me to buy one sight unseen, never having one in my hand, but i might:wink: by far the most well thought out bows on the market, and it's not close (33" bow only weighs 3.8lbs too) as the 19's keep rolling out, they keep lookin' better


Just because it looks good doesn’t mean it shoots good...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunt r die (Dec 9, 2017)

Sounds like they are making it easier for dealers to sell bows and not have to order every time. This would also reduce the work for Mathews as every one of there bows they produce will be the same except for color, handedness, and module. This should significantly reduce the wait time on bows that are ordered. This should also help resale since the buyer can buy one regardless of draw weight and length and just get the mods to fit them. Seems pretty innovative to me at least.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomElk16 (Mar 2, 2018)

bowhunt r die said:


> Sounds like they are making it easier for dealers to sell bows and not have to order every time. This would also reduce the work for Mathews as every one of there bows they produce will be the same except for color, handedness, and module. This should significantly reduce the wait time on bows that are ordered. This should also help resale since the buyer can buy one regardless of draw weight and length and just get the mods to fit them. Seems pretty innovative to me at least.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


People just want something CRAZY - that they would then likely complain about.

I think this is great and really helps out bow shops and reselling. It also is great for someone like my dad, who bought a Triax after 20 years of no bow hunting and was concerned the time it would take for him to build up. He went with 70lb, but this would have been great to get him shooting 50 for a while.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Deadeye1205 said:


> Just because it looks good doesn’t mean it shoots good...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


very true.... BUT! i have heard nothing bad about them other than from people who have never shot them, everyone who has shot one speaks highly of them, but it's still going out on a limb. if you order one and get it, you have 5 days to shoot it and can send it back if you don't like it, so the commitment is pretty low really


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

KYBowhunter89 said:


> That's why the make back bars buddy. Unlike some I can afford a few extra ounces because i dont carry a purse...


I was just busting balls. I was talking about swapping tapes all the time. And not an issue if you know what tape you need for each poundage. (and I own a Fast Eddie XL)


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

roosiebull said:


> just a little Canadian company that has some true revolutionary stuff going on right now. if any of the normal companies had some of the tech that APA had, it would be considered the biggest innovation in the industry in several years. Mathews didn't even come close this year in that regard.
> 
> still tough for me to buy one sight unseen, never having one in my hand, but i might:wink: by far the most well thought out bows on the market, and it's not close (33" bow only weighs 3.8lbs too) as the 19's keep rolling out, they keep lookin' better


Wow. 

Listen, just b/c they put a broadhead wrench in their bow riser doesn't mean it's revolutionary but rather gimmicky. 

But hey, at least you won't have any issues with wait times. 

You do you, man.


----------



## bowhuntermark (Feb 27, 2005)

Just shot the vertix and the traverse here is my opinion and mine only so take it for whats its worth I have a 30" darw and own a RX1 and a Halon 32 (7).
Vertix it was set at 29" the string angle even at 29 was way to steep for me could not find myself getting comfortable bow is dead in the hand and silent but I did not like the balance of the bow. The new grip home run for me that is my biggest gripe with the halon I'm a hoyt guy but this grip is very close to the Hoyts.
Traverse set at 29 string angle perfect bow could not tell the difference in feel or shot noise between it and the vertix and they nailed it on the balance as it is a balanced Halon 32. Didn't shoot the one with the 5" brace picked it up held it out and bow wants to flip in a complete circle in your hand not for me. On a side note for those complaining that Hoyt is lying about their true weight then mathews must be also as I picked up a bare RX3 and a bare vertix and though I didn't think either was heavy the vertix is noticeably heavier. Like I said these are my opinions only but the traverse will be in my future they nailed it with the grip and the balance.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

And what we really want to know............which one is Levi hunting with? Lol


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

joffutt1 said:


> Wow.
> 
> Listen, just b/c they put a broadhead wrench in their bow riser doesn't mean it's revolutionary but rather gimmicky.
> 
> ...


i was talking about the tuning, and no need for a press to tune or change string and cables. you know how big of a deal it would be if Mathews did that?


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

bcowette said:


> Mathews now doesn't have to have 3 different limb deflections manufactured for the bow. One set of limbs get them, the dealer, and the shooter from 50 to 75'lbs. Seems pretty damn practical to me.



From that stand point, you’re absolutely correct.

But entirely from a consumers stand point, not so much.
Cool idea for sure, just nothing there that seems particularly beneficial as a selling point.

Now the integrated rest is sweet...
Best ‘new’ thing I’ve seen a manufacturer come out with since PSE’s monocoque riser.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Mar 2, 2018)

MNarrow said:


> And what we really want to know............which one is Levi hunting with? Lol


The Vertix (so far). He just knocked down a Utah muley and Ill. whitetail with it.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

RandomElk16 said:


> MNarrow said:
> 
> 
> > And what we really want to know............which one is Levi hunting with? Lol
> ...


I’ll only shoot what Levi shoots


----------



## Charley1378 (Jul 16, 2018)

Got my vertix today, I couldn’t feel any hand shock. Integrated rest is super clean. Draw cycle is great, wall is solid. No complaints this bow is a great shooter


----------



## craigxt (Feb 27, 2006)

spike camp said:


> From that stand point, you’re absolutely correct.
> 
> But entirely from a consumers stand point, not so much.
> Cool idea for sure, just nothing there that seems particularly beneficial as a selling point.
> ...


I do have to agree that the dovetail for the rest is a unique idea. Mathews going to a single limb is also a cost reduction for them. They are lowering overhead by reducing inventory. Any time you can commonize parts you are saving money. Going forward they are also reducing overhead for service parts. If this works out for them I can see most of their bows utilizing this technology.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

More gimmicky bull$h!t from the king of gimmicky bul$h!t! Mathews makes me LMAO!


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

THE ELKMAN said:


> More gimmicky bull$h!t from the king of gimmicky bul$h!t! Mathews makes me LMAO!


Go head and laugh, it's new tech and thinking outside the box unlike Hoyt with there same old b.s. Matt is laughing all the way to the bank with his so called gimmicky b.s.


----------



## brendan's dad (Feb 21, 2013)

Can someone explain how a module came change the flex of a limb? Is the module actually doing anything to the limb? It sound like all they are doing is changing the dynamics of the cam with a mod to required increased force/poundage to rotate the cam. On the Bowtech when you switch between the Performance and Comfort modes does the measured poundage remain the exact same? I going to try this on the draw board when I get home.


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

roosiebull said:


> i was talking about the tuning, and no need for a press to tune or change string and cables. you know how big of a deal it would be if Mathews did that?


They won't do that because then there " dealer net work" can't charge you, material and and labor. Try and get them to send you a cam or any thing. They won't because they say there dealers have to make money to. And this was on a warranty part.


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

brendan's dad said:


> Can someone explain how a module came change the flex of a limb? Is the module actually doing anything to the limb? It sound like all they are doing is changing the dynamics of the cam with a mod to required increased force/poundage to rotate the cam. On the Bowtech when you switch between the Performance and Comfort modes does the measured poundage remain the exact same? I going to try this on the draw board when I get home.


I've read they peak a little heavier in performance over comfort. 1-2 lbs.

Seems with Bowtech you are changing mod position in relation to the cable and with Mathews you are using a different mod shape to change its position relative to the cable, probably more drastically to achieve such a broad range of peak weights.


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

KYBowhunter89 said:


> brendan's dad said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone explain how a module came change the flex of a limb? Is the module actually doing anything to the limb? It sound like all they are doing is changing the dynamics of the cam with a mod to required increased force/poundage to rotate the cam. On the Bowtech when you switch between the Performance and Comfort modes does the measured poundage remain the exact same? I going to try this on the draw board when I get home.
> ...


Archers helping archers 3sets of DB rows / lat pull downs / seated rows 2x a week when you can do 12 easily increase weight then you will be able to shoot them all in performance mode with a descent draw weight


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

brendan's dad said:


> Can someone explain how a module came change the flex of a limb? Is the module actually doing anything to the limb? It sound like all they are doing is changing the dynamics of the cam with a mod to required increased force/poundage to rotate the cam. On the Bowtech when you switch between the Performance and Comfort modes does the measured poundage remain the exact same? I going to try this on the draw board when I get home.



Strings ride in the cam. Cables ride in the module. Cables are what loads your limbs not the string. Pretty simple. Lower weight modules will be smaller putting less load on the limbs. Pretty simple.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

How is let off adjusted on Mathews? Say for a 30 inch draw, are there two different 30 inch mods.....one for 75% and one for 85%?


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

THE ELKMAN said:


> More gimmicky bull$h!t from the king of gimmicky bul$h!t! Mathews makes me LMAO!


Coming from the guy who shoots bows with the same exact cam system that they’ve had for 20 years. Also, how does it feel knowing PSE builds a better carbon bow than your beloved Hoyt?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alphadawg (Nov 5, 2018)

brendan's dad said:


> Can someone explain how a module came change the flex of a limb? Is the module actually doing anything to the limb? It sound like all they are doing is changing the dynamics of the cam with a mod to required increased force/poundage to rotate the cam. On the Bowtech when you switch between the Performance and Comfort modes does the measured poundage remain the exact same? I going to try this on the draw board when I get home.


I shoot the fanatic 3.0 I swapped from comfort to performance I was shooting 55lbs in comfort and 56 in performance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brendan's dad (Feb 21, 2013)

bcowette said:


> Strings ride in the cam. Cables ride in the module. Cables are what loads your limbs not the string. Pretty simple. Lower weight modules will be smaller putting less load on the limbs. Pretty simple.


Yes, completely understand, but why is that different than the Bowtech flip disc? Did Mathews just create modules with 4 different performance settings?


----------



## labonte.r (Oct 1, 2010)

spike camp said:


> The weight swapping mod is a neat idea, but seems impractical.
> 
> So much will change, it seems more of a hassle than anything.


To me this innovation is going to be more beneficial for dealers than the actual consumer less inventory needed. I can’t see the average Joe switching DW that often. Personally my hunting bow is never adjusted I shoot 61-62# no matter what.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Ok

Looked the Mathews line up over. Seems they are getting their speed from 30 inch bows moreso then 33 inch ? 

5 inch brace and 345 ? Hmmm

Also, seems they are morphing off the No Cam into something “inspired by No Cam”.

I’m not sure what to think, but initially I’m not a fan of their IBO postings. I know they make a great bow and was wanting to get an inclination to try one again.

I just think competition has real speed out there in longer axle and bigger brace. Plus ? From experience and not bashing, Mathews over the last 30 years imho has always pushed the envelope on their ibo ratings by using every advantage they can under the +\- rules to obtain those speeds and in real life don’t translate.
Obsession originally had this issue before adjusting. Bowtech, PSE and Hoyt seem to post real life ibo ratings. PSE did have a draw length controversy years ago but you can’t doubt their speed.

Saying all that ? Is Mathews posting up enough speeds ? Oh big time they are ! But so is everyone else. Then it comes down to likeability of the bow. Not sure I’ll like that short of a bow, but I gotta shoot it anyway. The 33 inch too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Ok
> 
> Looked the Mathews line up over. Seems they are getting their speed from 30 inch bows moreso then 33 inch ?
> 
> ...


Their current line up has zero to do with the No Cam. It is an evolution of the original DYAD AVS Cam system in 2009.

The No Cam was Mathews way of weaning their customers off single cams....like a segway into the 2 cam world.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 460bko (Sep 28, 2017)

I would like to shoot the traverse. The modular draw weight deal is interesting to me.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

460bko said:


> I would like to shoot the traverse. The modular draw weight deal is interesting to me.


Which the Traverse doesn’t have.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

whack n stack said:


> Their current line up has zero to do with the No Cam. It is an evolution of the original DYAD AVS Cam system in 2009.
> 
> The No Cam was Mathews way of weaning their customers off single cams....like a segway into the 2 cam world.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk




Oh ? 

I thought the Monster was the Solo Cam transition to twin type cam world ? 

No Cam had a tight nock travel which I liked but not enough umpth to compete with hybrids and binary systems imho.

Still wanting to one day hunt again with a Mathews but it’s gotta give me comparable performance I’m getting from my Carbon Hoyt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

I got to try out Mathews vertix and I like it and I got to try the new Bear divergent And like it the bear divergent is lot lighter then vertix and it is vib free Of the two bows the Bear Divergent is going to give Mathews vertix a run for the money the bear is only $700 dollars Time will tell if this is true. Great to see bear come out with some great bows .


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

redman said:


> I got to try out Mathews vertix and I like it and I got to try the new Bear divergent And like it the bear divergent is lot lighter then vertix and it is vib free Of the two bows the Bear Divergent is going to give Mathews vertix a run for the money the bear is only $700 dollars Time will tell if this is true. Great to see bear come out with some great bows .


bear could make the greatest bow there is, and they still aren't giving anyone a run for their money. they just aren't relevant right now, and pretty much nobody will shoot them to find out if they're good.

that is not a bash on bear at all btw, it's just how it is.

if there was a dealer close, that I liked, I wouldn't rule them out..... most people aren't going out of their way to shoot a bear, and it better be awesome, because when you don't want it anymore, you will pretty much have to give it away.

not saying that couldn't change in the future, but right now, they are just slightly more relevant than Martin


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

Haters are going to hate...... that'a all there is to it...... No sense in responding or arguing with a hater...... there just going to hate.....


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

THE ELKMAN said:


> More gimmicky bull$h!t from the king of gimmicky bul$h!t! Mathews makes me LMAO!


Your reviews are so insightful. 

SCFox


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

brendan's dad said:


> Can someone explain how a module came change the flex of a limb? Is the module actually doing anything to the limb? It sound like all they are doing is changing the dynamics of the cam with a mod to required increased force/poundage to rotate the cam. On the Bowtech when you switch between the Performance and Comfort modes does the measured poundage remain the exact same? I going to try this on the draw board when I get home.


The easiest way to explain how it works is this..........the heavier the draw weight mod is, the more cable it takes up during the draw cycle. Pretty easy to test. Put the 75# mods on the bow and set it up with a cable activated drop away rest. Once it’s timed, put the 60# mods on it.....the rest will be properly timed. 

SCFox


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

SCFox said:


> The easiest way to explain how it works is this..........the heavier the draw weight mod is, the more cable it takes up during the draw cycle. Pretty easy to test. Put the 75# mods on the bow and set it up with a cable activated drop away rest. Once it’s timed, put the 60# mods on it.....the rest will be properly timed.
> 
> SCFox


I meant to say at 60lbs, the rest will not be properly timed. 

SCFox


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

SCFox said:


> I meant to say at 60lbs, the rest will not be properly timed.
> 
> SCFox


I didn't think of that. would a limb driven rest fix that? time will tell, but something tells me the mods on the vertix will be more of a headache than a benefit, but hope that assumption is wrong for Mathews sake (and vertix owners)


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

SCFox said:


> Your reviews are so insightful.
> 
> SCFox


The ignore feature is your best ally in his war of BS.


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

I believe there will be enough limb deflection between the draw weights to operate a limb driven rest without any re-adjusting. 
SCFox


----------



## LSUGOLFER (Nov 1, 2013)

SCFox said:


> I meant to say at 60lbs, the rest will not be properly timed.
> 
> SCFox


Fox,

Thanks for the input I was curious about this specific issue. Contemplating dumping my Triax for the new bow with the integrate rest. I would use the mod change as I change the poundage on my Triax depending on my situation. limbs down when Im stalking hogs, limb bolts backed out for cold long sits change my EZV sight as needed (one sighted for 70 and the other for 60). Currently using an Axion Pulse rest.

Makes sense that a cable driven rest would be affected by a mod change that affects cable take up. 

May end up sitting out from the Vertix at least until I see a limb drive rest utilizing the dovetail.


----------

